# Opae Ula, Hawaiian Red Shrimp, SuperShrimp, whatever...



## Rob in Puyallup

The shrimp, their live rock, live water and food all arrived in perfect condition yesterday.

I was awakened at about 10:30 by the postman carrying a pretty white box with "Live Aquarium Shrimp" written all over it. I was overjoyed looking through my partially open, cataract filled old man eyes to see the guy with his cute grin. (I work the night shift and he woke me about two hours after I went to bed).

I managed to wake myself up enough to toss the live rocks from the box into the tank then reclosed the box and hit the hay.

Off course I had one hell of a time trying to sleep knowing that 50 some odd shrimp were swimming in the dark on my kitchen counter so I crawled out of bed about an hour later, had a cup of coffee then tried to figure out through fogged senses how I was gonna acclimate these shrimp from their bag to my tank. The hydrometer was too tall to fit in their bag and I didn't have any narrow tubes sitting around where I could float their water and the hydrometer... yada, yada, yada...

Anyway, I gave up and just started taking water out of their bag and replaced it with tank water. I did this over a good hour, with a good ten minutes between each introduction. I did as I was told and placed the water from their bag into the tank, as it was "live water". (Nothing at all like Moonshine, I've been told!).

So... they are now in their tank. They looked so pretty all dancing around when I first put them in there... 

This afternoon after getting up theirs was the first tank I checked. The shrimp were all hiding in the cracks and crevices in, under and around the rocks, no one was swimming. After a bit of sleep filled thinking I decided it may be the current made from the bubbling airstone so I turned the pump off. Within a few minutes they were all out looking around, swimming like crazy!

The food that was included in the purchase is the gunk that's growing on the live rocks. (I was thinking I was gonna get a jugs of spirulina or something!) I wrote the vendor and told her that she forgot to include the food... she told me about the goodies on the rocks... (Duh!)

I've dosed the tank each day with Cycle.

Here's the tank last night after setup with the live rock that came with the shrimp and another of a close up of the shrimp. The shrimp are in the tank too, of course! Java fern is still in the corner...


----------



## ravensgate

Can't wait for future updates on this! Tank looks great


----------



## somewhatshocked

This is super-cool.


----------



## dougolasjr

Nice setup and work.


----------



## GMYukonon24s

That's awesome!


----------



## Hmoobthor

awsome !!


----------



## etane

I have Danio Margaritatus (CPD) in the tank with CRS, CBS, BV and SB. They all get along. I'd only worry about them eating each others' fry. I am not a breeder, so that's not a problem for me. 

Thanks for the thread. I've been meaning to get some Ula Opae.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Thanks for the comments, all.

I am thinking of replacing the fluorescent tube with something a little less pink.

I've got to find something that I can use to wipe the haze off the inside of the tank. It's plastic and will probably scratch easy. Has anyone tried those scrubbers meant for acrylic tanks? Think one of those would be safe?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Etane,

I have a 35 gallon hex with gobs of different kinds of shrimp always berried but never any babies. There's also 5 Celestial Pearl Danio in the tank (and one male Tiger Guppy). Only thing I can think of is that those CPDs are getting fat on shrimplets!


----------



## somewhatshocked

Maybe you could consider a 50/50 bulb? 

The blue would really make the colors pop in your tank.


----------



## etane

Rob in Puyallup said:


> Etane,
> 
> I have a 35 gallon hex with gobs of different kinds of shrimp always berried but never any babies. There's also 5 Celestial Pearl Danio in the tank (and one male Tiger Guppy). Only thing I can think of is that those CPDs are getting fat on shrimplets!



Does your 35gallon have a lot of hiding places for the fry? I am in process of getting more plants to increase fry survival rate in case I ever get any fry. But, I think shrimp like to have more hiding places from fish especially when they molt.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Etane... Lots of moss, ferns and floaters in the Hex, no shimplets, just fat danios! LOL


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Stopped at the local mom and pop pet store (always so much better than the chains!!!) where I found a huge piece of Chaetomorpha algae that may survive the brackish water for $5.00. Ended up taking most of it back as it would've filled the tank! Another reason I returned it is because two brittlestars rode home in it, and they most definitely wouldn't have.

Got a new fluorescent for it as well. It's a 50/50, like you recommended, Jake. Comparing the old lighting in the photos (attached and in post #2) I'm trying to decide which color lighting I prefer. The shrimp were much brighter in color under the old light, though the tank itself seems brighter with the new light.

So... some fun if you all want to play along. Which lighting to you prefer before, in post #2, or that in this post?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

By the way... I gotta say... watching these shrimp zoom around in water or on the stones is way too cool! They dart very quick while walking, moving an inch or so, then stopping as quick as they start. Very fun! And they all get along so well, no squabbling wrestling like the other shrimp I have.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Hope that chaeto survives for you.

I'm a fan of the 50/50 in situations like these. But you obviously have to pick what fits your color preference.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

somewhatshocked said:


> Hope that chaeto survives for you.


Me too!


----------



## Green_Flash

Very cool, it is looking a lot like a saltwater tank.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Thanks, Green...

These shrimp have rather similar requirements, IE: High pH, etc, so yup, it looks like a salt water tank!

Hoping it's not as messy, though!

(I used to have marine aquaria, guess I'd like to have em again someday!)


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Since I stopped the airstone bubbling I've noticed occasional tiny bubbles being released from the live rock and sand. Guessing it's from the algae... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abc

thanks for the pics. the shrimp look very nice. I just hesitate at the idea of starting a brackish tank... too much work?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

So far not much more difficult than setting up a freshwater tank.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Ummmmmmm.... seems those cute little bubbles have turned into Diatoms.

Pretty typical in a new marine aquarium, wasn't expecting it in brackish.

Any idea if the Opae Ula will eat them? How about the MTS?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Have just completed a roughly 25% water change. Probably not needed, but just in case...


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Okay... Room is dark, the Opae Ula and the MTS are on the sand grazing, the MTS leaving trails. A good thing, I'm thinking! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Still not using the airstone...

The diatoms are loving the fluorescent lighting... they're pearling like crazy, assuming it's the actinic spectrum that does it. Is kind of fun watching the pearled diatoms catch rides to the water's surface where the bubbles are released... the diatoms and the sand grains raining back down to the ground.

The shrimp are doing well, too. Noted several fresh molts under their shared shelter this afternoon.

Seems the chaeto is growing. No pearling on it that I've noticed, though.


----------



## somewhatshocked

I haven't been able to find chaeto that thrives in my brackish water yet. So if you've found a strain that can handle it, you may be on to something for HRS keepers!

I've seen folks have good luck with very few strains so yours is probably one of the hardier ones.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

I'm keeping a close eye on it. Will continue to post about it and everything else related to this tank. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eco

Hey Rob! I noticed you don't have any type of filtration, may I suggest a sponge filter? If you don't want too much movement attach a inline valve and turn it low. Once the sponge gets aged you'll notice the shrimp grazing on it. Food for thought (pun intended) e


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Hey E! 

Have lots of experience with those. Been thinking of attaching a pre filter to the small HOB that came with the tank. The HOB has an adjustment knob on the intake. It's still sitting in it's box. 

Just gotta get my hand in the tank and move the live rock on the left side. I do hate to disturb the critters, though. 

(Luckily, the Opae Ula all congregate at the opposite end! Lol) 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## somewhatshocked

Rob: Have you considered tiny sponge filters that have lift tubes? 

One of those could work. Would allow you to direct any bubbles to the surface instead of having them plow through the water to the top. There'd still be a tiny bit of flow but it may be more tolerable for the shrimp.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

I have, and have some sitting around, the kind with two sponges. They would probably uglify the tanks landscape. Can add media to the HOB. 

Thinking over both, Jake. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

I'm guessing you're talking about the weighted ones, eh, Jake? The ones I've seen are probably a bit too big for this tank. I've never seen tiny ones.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Maybe I can figure out a way to attach the uptake tube of the HOB to the tube that the 2 sponge filters share and use it instead of an airline?

I'll look into that this afternoon.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Just woke up... looked in the tank...

Strip poker Opae Ula style (with lots of losers, at least six sets of "clothing"). A mass molting. 

Curious what did this. All are alive and munching as usual.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Looks like I may have to cut back on day length. Have green growing on the white all of a sudden. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## somewhatshocked

They're probably just getting comfortable with their new home and nature is taking its course. 

If they were breeding regularly in their old home, they're probably doing the same in the new one. Since females have to molt in order to breed, that's like what's happening (unless there was some other environmental trigger). They've got tons of new space to fill up with baby shrimp.



Rob in Puyallup said:


> Just woke up... looked in the tank...
> 
> Strip poker Opae Ula style (with lots of losers, at least six sets of "clothing"). A mass molting.
> 
> Curious what did this. All are alive and munching as usual.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Thanks Jake, was quite the thing to wake up to.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Got my sponge filter and the HOB out...


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

The intake tube fit the sponge tube perfectly. Will hold the sponges high up in the tank, maybe above the Live Rock where I can see them. I prefer not to, but I'll adjust...

(I'll be able to see the shrimp eat, at least! (And as Martha says, "that's a good thing!")


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Oh, I put a rubber plug over the tube where the airline would normally go.


----------



## somewhatshocked

You could use just the sponge filter. Since the outflow can be easily extended, you could make it work. With the air flow metered down, you can position the outlet at the water surface and have very little disturbance.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

I have the same HOB on the other Bookshelf tank. Have a single sponge pre filter on it which reduces the water flow to just a bit more than a trickle. 

I like the opportunity to use different sorts of filtration, never know when you'll need it. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Okay... whew... I hate putting my hands in my shrimp tanks, don't like disturbing their peaceful little worlds, but I did. Seems they're no worse for the wear.

The sponges on the filter intake.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

The tank, a bit modified...


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Now...


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

(A quick distraction, new shrimplets in the Ebi) 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KenP

Your opae ula set up looks great. 12 hours of light a day is a good start. I am using 18. It may cause some green algae growth but the shrimp seem to like it. Plenty of food. Good luck!


----------



## sayurasem

Rob in Puyallup said:


> (A quick distraction, new shrimplets in the Ebi)
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


May I know what is the shrimplets grazing on?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

They're yumming out on an unripened Alder tree cone. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Thanks Ken. I'm adding another 100 or so opae ula to the tank tomorrow if the USPS plays right! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Size context... tank and gallon jugs:

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Lookie... they have diatoms in their native habitat, too!

http://gump.auburn.edu/srsantos/videos/P7280084.MP4


----------



## KenP

I prefer the air stone, at a lesser volume then you have in #52, over the HOB filter. Filters are not necessary. A strategically placed sponge filter is also fine. The currents created by the air bubbles seem to have no impact on shrimp. The air flow rate can be reduced when zoaea are present. The finer the bubbles the better. Do not over populate. When the opae ula begin to breed your population can easily triple within a year. When they start to breed there seems to be no end.

Where are you getting the extra 100? I am looking for opae ula from the southern big island or from another island.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Hi Ken,

Thanks for writing.

The HOB is flowing just enough to trickle, less water movement than the airstone. The shrimp are out and about doing their shrimpy things this afternoon, obviously not disturbed by the filter.

I will pass your name on to the seller.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

PS to Ken...

Do you have a pic of your Opae Ula tank?


----------



## KenP

Yes I do. Please forgive me but as a newbe I am not sure how to post pictures. Are there size limits? Also my tank is over grown with a macro algae.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

I sent you a PM, Ken... Seems you may have some algae a lot of Opae Ula parents would like to have!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Speaking of macro algae, the chado-whatyamacallit is still doing fine in this tank. No signs of unhappiness. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KenP

Here is a picture of my 2.5 gallon tank showing the macro algae


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Did you plant it or did it just show up? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KenP

It just showed up in my 10 gallon. At first like a chia pet then it would go away. changed the salinity to 18 ppt , 1.013 sg, from 11 ppt, 1.008 sg the algae started to grow like a weed. I have been culling it.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Shrimp showing any interest in the algae? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KenP

Not really. They do not eat it, period. They scrape something off the surface. Bacteria?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Yes, and other microscopic goodies.

Algae, especially that fast growing stuff, is good for removing nitrates, I would think.


----------



## mach_six

That looks like hair algae, not desirable if it is. It's probably trapping detritus which is what they're picking at it.


----------



## Green_Flash

I think a mangrove would work as a possible plant.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

They would work, but the tank has a full cover, so no where for them to grow. Need something completely submersed... but that clado-whatever seems happy for the time being!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

An interesting video on the Opae Ula and their home environment is on the top of this page:

http://www.nsf.gov/news/special_reports/science_nation/redshrimp.jsp


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

All is well in the newly filtered tank... The Opae are out and about cruising the live rock munching away.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Gobs of green algae on the front glass, just finished wiping it down, the Opae Ula all excited about the floating greens:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

From the end...


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

From the end. Kinda (really) the same...


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Just found a very small feather duster worm that survived live rock curing and from sea to brackish water transition. Tough little critter!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Opae Ula lunch to go: grazing on the substrate, grab a grain of sand lift off, gnaw some, drop it. Over and again. Cool! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

An odd green haze swirling like a mini tornado in the tank this morning. Don't know if it's the algae I scrubbed off the front glass last night or single celled algae on the loose. Very interesting... Opae ula don't seem fazed by it.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Green haze still up top, filter just trickling, obviously not enough of a flow from the filter to suck the green up.

Shrimp still happy:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Seems those pearling diatoms have just about left the room. Thinking mostly from the MTS and their plowing through the sand. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

I got a small shipment of Opae Ula today born and raised in Texas. In amongst the shrimp was this shrimpette:


----------



## dougolasjr

Every time I see this thread it makes me want to get another tank. I have always been interested in Opae Ula.


----------



## dougolasjr

Rob in Puyallup said:


> I got a small shipment of Opae Ula today born and raised in Texas. In amongst the shrimp was this shrimpette:


I wonder what that is can you describe it better than the picture displays it? Do you think it is a baby opae?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Yup, it's a baby Opae Ula. Still swimming head down.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

It's in about the center of the photo in front of the hole in the live rock. Caught it while it was swimming horizontally. It's about 1/8" long. 

Not a bad pic considering my phone's camera took it.


----------



## dougolasjr

Rob in Puyallup said:


> It's in about the center of the photo in front of the hole in the live rock. Caught it while it was swimming horizontally. It's about 1/8" long.
> 
> Not a bad pic considering my phone's camera took it.


Very nice. You know they are breeding.


----------



## MABJ

These are so cool. I'd love to set a tank up with them in it but this mind is focused on CRS ATM  

I'll be following


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## KenP

Nice little 'baby'. How many opae do you have in the tank now?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Around 150 in the tank now. Setting up a second one now! Lol 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

An opae swarm...


----------



## Hmoobthor

Rob in Puyallup said:


> An opae swarm...


nice...what in the background...some kind of moss?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Background is black washable shelving fabric (more like 1/8th inch foam than paper) from Walmart. It's blue only in pics. Probably the actinic part of the spectrum in the fluorescent tube. 

The "moss" is two forms of Chaetomorpha macro algae. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

A couple closeups of Opae Ula for those unfamiliar:


----------



## MABJ

They have a real interesting body shape. I'd consider setting one up for them but brackish deters me still.. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Brackish is easy. Add a little Instant Ocean and crushed coral and the only water parameters you need to concern yourself with is ammonia, nitrites and nitrates. Everything else is taken care of. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MABJ

Rob in Puyallup said:


> Brackish is easy. Add a little Instant Ocean and crushed coral and the only water parameters you need to concern yourself with is ammonia, nitrites and nitrates. Everything else is taken care of.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


That's not the only thing  I like being able to add other species and such. I'd be very limited with these guys. Maybe someday. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Oh... Well, this is like two of my other tanks: shrimp only. 

There are all sorts of fun fish for brackish tanks, planting one, on the other hand, can be challenging. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MABJ

I like shrimp only tanks but I just like the distraction of other things like micro fish, cool snails. I'm very interested in your colonies though. Allow me to live vicariously through you 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Okay, so this isn't the best photo ever posted, but I just found the baby opae, first time since I put up "his" picture last Thursday. Thought he had found his way back to the ponds...

Seems he's settled from his larval stage into the comforts of sand and other surfaces. Another success.


----------



## Hmoobthor

the baby is nice...what have u been feeding them


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Not a whole lot he'd be eating. Apparently the larval opae ula live off their "large yolk sacks" until they settle, once they've reached that stage they eat what the adults eat, mostly bacteria, diatoms and algae. 

I have added a tiny amount of powdered spirulina a time or two this week and a small amount of Cycle everyday. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

All is going well in the Opae Ula tank. Noticing bits of the Chaetomorpha algae on the floor of the tank, mostly pieces of the more delicate variety. 

Noted while observing the tank that both the opae and the Malaysia Trumpet Snails are grazing in the algae, the Opae scraping off its surface, as shrimp do, the snails eating it like we would eat gherkins. 

The snails are making quite a mess. Either they or the finer strand chaeto may have to find a new home. 

PS: I set up a new 10 gallon tank for another opae ula colony last night. Other than tank size I started it as I did the subject of this sort-of journal, with white live aragonite sand, live rubble, live rock and live water. I also have an air powered two sponge filter in it. There is another package of opae ula being delivered from Hawaii in the near future. 

It seems that sand (not gravel) is an important addition to the opae ula environment. They pick up individual grains and roll it around their mouths removing (obviously) diatoms and algae. Bacteria too, (though not quite as obvious!) 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MABJ

Nice info! I never would have added sand over gravel before learning such, but that's awesome to know!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

A pic of the new Opae Ula tank:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Well... one of the interesting things about using live rock in a tank, even a brackish one, is the odd lifeforms that pop up.

I've noticed a snail, (thinking it's some sort of cowrie), that measures about 1/4 long has been cruising over the rock, munching as it goes. Yesterday I found a small sea anemone type critter and last night after the lights went out a small bristle worm showed up. 

The small feather-duster worm that I first noticed last week (?) is still hanging out, his tube growing a bit longer everyday.


----------



## Aquasapien69

You may want to try to identify and then maybe remove the "sea anemone" looking critter. It could be an aiptasia or majano anemone which can multiply and majorly infest your tank. Whatever it is, if it's anemone related, it has stinging tentacles and could harm or even eat your little shrimpies. If it is something you decide you want to get rid of, I suggest using a product specifically designed for such, as other methods can actually cause the little buggers to create more of themselves from pieces of the one you are trying to get rid of. ....just something you may want to look into...... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Hummm.... will do. At the moment it's very small, when I first saw it I thought it was a piece of a molted skin.

I will keep an eye on it, though. The product used to get rid of them okay to use with shrimp, ya think?


----------



## Aquasapien69

Rob in Puyallup said:


> Hummm.... will do. At the moment it's very small, when I first saw it I thought it was a piece of a molted skin.
> 
> I will keep an eye on it, though. The product used to get rid of them okay to use with shrimp, ya think?


Now 100% sure it's completely shrimp safe, but it doesn't bother any of the other critters in a reef tank. Pretty benign stuff from what i understand. Aiptasia X, or Joe's Juice are a couple of the top ones. Fill a syringe with the stuff and then coat the critter you want to get rid of. I got some aiptasia with some live rock i bought of craigslist. They aren't overwhelming, but you do need to keep watch for them and get them before they multiply. I have a 14g biocube that they appear in every few weeks. Very hard to get them all at one time once they take hold. More of just a PITA than something to get too worried about. Just thought I'd mention it before you had a bunch. Let me know off you have any other questions. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Thanks, I'll be watching close. Will check out the products you mentioned, too. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Are those related to hydra?


----------



## MABJ

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Are those related to hydra?


Hydras closest SW ancestors are jellyfish, actually!


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Cool!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

I had marine aquaria once, years ago, and loved all the cool critters that found their way into the tank via live rock. Back then live rock was barely "cured", from the ocean to your tank. Not cured meant many unhatched eggs waiting for the right conditions to hatch and colonize. 

I had amphipods (sand fleas) by the millions in those tanks!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

So... anyway... I'll be keeping a close eye on all these fascinating brackish-water-hardy-normally-ocean-dwelling inverts and will let ya know what's new as they show up... or disappear, whatever the case may be!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Big fans of Japanese Shrimp foods... and here's the proof:


----------



## eco

What exactly are you feeding the Opae?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Variety is the spice of life, as they say! 

Usually a tiny bit of powdered spirulina. 

Occasionally flaked (vegetarian) fish flake.

Tonight, in this picture, a small piece of Shirakura Shrimp Ball Food (don't ask for any more details, the rest is in Japanese! LOL!) This is the first time I've tried this food with the Opae, but all my other shrimp love it, so I decided to give it a try.

You can tell they LOVE it!


----------



## eco

Well I'll try some Borneo Wild tonight!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Lol! Let me know how it goes! 

If they're not used to being fed they may ignore it. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

All continues to go well in this tank.

I recently purchased some caulerpa macro algae, probably a waste of time, but I am currently acclimating it from full marine to brackish. Will be putting some in this tank within a couple days. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Chaetomorpha going crazy, Opae graze on it constantly.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

With the tiny trickle of filtration in the tank the green single cell algae has settled on the surface of the water. The Opae filter feed on it, swimming upside down. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Tonight's dinner : a Hikari mini algae wafer 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Newman

Went to the NYC museum of natural history. They have a very large ecosphere with thousands of these shrimp. >_>


----------



## hoody123

I absolutely love this thread, definitely makes me want to do a similar thing. Thanks for the continual updates


----------



## dougolasjr

I must resist urge to get another tank. Great Thread.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Thanks, guys... 

Here's a link to that ecosphere:
http://www.amnh.org/exhibitions/per...wis-b.-cullman-hall-of-the-universe/ecosphere

It looks beautiful! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

My little Petco Bookshelf 6.6 gallon Opae Ula tank currently holds about 300 shrimp.

Give or take, of course!


----------



## MABJ

Rob in Puyallup said:


> My little Petco Bookshelf 6.6 gallon Opae Ula tank currently holds about 300 shrimp.
> 
> Give or take, of course!


Is that from breeding? I think that may be too many? 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Nope, not too many, and with all the live rock and rubble they have plenty of space for privacy. 

Take a look here:
www.fukubonsai.com/M-L1h2.html

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Keep in mind that these may be a third of the size of your typical cherry shrimp. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MABJ

Rob in Puyallup said:


> Keep in mind that these may be a third of the size of your typical cherry shrimp.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


Hmm. I will just say be wary of accepting the word of one source. That occasionally can be ruinous. This isn't necessarily one of those situations, but this source is also trying to peddle the shrimp to you. 

With the same bio load at a different size, it would be appropriate for 200ish 1/3 size cherries. 

I hope that its not overstocked for your sake, I was just alerting you to the possibility  I've never kept them. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Water parameters are fine, the shrimp are active, eating and doing what shrimp do. 

All is well and closely monitored.

 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Newman

Rob in Puyallup said:


> Thanks, guys...
> 
> Here's a link to that ecosphere:
> http://www.amnh.org/exhibitions/per...wis-b.-cullman-hall-of-the-universe/ecosphere
> 
> It looks beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


*looked* beautiful when they first installed it lol. As you may have expected its now full of brown algae on the glass, is very dim since there is no lighting (the overhead windows in that auditorium are the major source). It just looks plain gross right now haha. and they cant really clean it, so its just going to do what an ecosphere was designed to do - as best as it can.


----------



## KenP

Rob what type of lighting are you using? quick specs. and duration. 300 in a 6.5 gallon tank you seem maxed out but the activity level must be great. You will need another 6.5 when they start breeding.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Is quite active, Ken, and very cool to observe. 

The newly set up 10 gallon tank (see post 102) will be stocked with shrimp from this tank. Currently it has MTS and macro algae. (Oh, and diatoms!) 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

PS: It is lit with a 50/50 fluorescent. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

The 10 gallon opae ula tank :


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## somewhatshocked

Woah, I bet that tank holds a couple thousand of them with ease!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Lol! Maybe! 

(As usual, I'm over filtering it with a sponge filter and a Fluval internal filter with Purigen.) 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

The original Opae Ula tank without dinner on the table. 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Just finished doing API drop tests on both Opae Ula tanks... 

The 6.6 gallon bookshelf with 300 or so shrimp with every other day feedings:

Ammonia: 0

Nitrite: 0

Nitrate: 0

pH: 8.4

__________________________

The new 10 gallon with MTS and two Pipipi snails:

Ammonia: 0

Nitrite: 0

Nitrate: 10 or 20 (colors too similar for my eyes.) 

pH: 8.2

Seems all is going well! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Just completed a 10% (one gallon) water change in the 10 gallon tank. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## somewhatshocked

Any new photo updates?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Sure! Give a minute, not much different except for a bit of green and a new lamp! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

The 10 gallon with the new plants and lamp a few minutes ago...


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Closer up. Please excuse the diatoms and algae. The snails are doing their best!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

The original Opae Ula tank a few minutes ago. Chaeto going absolutely crazy!


----------



## dougolasjr

What are the plants in each tank?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Hi Doug,

They're macro-algae. 

The fluff and pot scrubber looking things are chaetomorpha and flat leafed one, caulerpa. There are other caulerpa in the 10 gallon tank, too, just not obvious in the pics.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Dinner tonight... A fair bit of hair algae in the chaeto... 



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Exie

Those look like peppermint shrimp. My work sells them for 9.99 a pop. o.o


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

These are Hawaiian Red Shrimp. Live in brackish water. About a 1/2 inch long. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

The 10 gallon opae ula tank, now with about 30 shrimp, well hidden. 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## binbin9

good stuff Rob are those all offspring?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

No, I purchased all of these. There was at least one larva in one of the shipments, though. Grew up really fast, now is settled and lost in the vast herd. 

Opae Ula, so I've been told, live for up to 20 years, so are slow to breed. I spoke with one of the opae sellers who has about 300 of these in a 29 gallon tank. At the most she'll have two berried females, she said. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

The 10 gallon Opae tank tonight after a bit of a clean up:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

The 6.6 gallon Bookshelf Opae tank tonight... after a crop thinning:


----------



## binbin9

Wow thats a test in patience. Im antsy if I dont see berries within a month lol


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Not as much hair algae as I thought... shame the tank is plastic. Is difficult getting the algae off the front glass.

Both chaeto and the opae herd have been thinned. Still a bit of a population going on:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

binbin9 said:


> Wow thats a test in patience. Im antsy if I dont see berries within a month lol


LOL! I do with my other shrimp. A huge grouping here, lots to watch, and no real rush in selling any.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Ummm... Just noticed bunches of tiny white free swimming somethings in the bookshelf tank. Look a bit like brine shrimp naupalii. May be copepods or, if I'm too lucky, Opae larva:



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## binbin9

Nice fingers crossed


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Mine too. Wonder how many were in the chaeto that I just put in the dumpster? Lol. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluestems

congrats (hopefully) on the offspring!

Love the salt water tank look that you've setup for these guys. Do you know if any kind of anemones could be added? (just setup my second 'tank' -a vase really- and already want a third!)


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Good question about anemones. There is one tiny one that sprouted out of one of the live rocks, so I guess the answer is yes. Don't know if there are any ornamental types that'll thrive in brackish, though. A number of macro algae (seaweeds) are compatible. I have several in other containers acclimating at the moment. Decided a while back these tanks should be planted since this is The Planted Tank forum.  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

A new pic or two... 



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Notice the bright red coralline algae on the rubble next to the tube worm. 
Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Tonight's feeding frenzy ala Jake's Om Nom Nom Veggie Complete:



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Some pics of the opae in the 10 gallon tank :


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Lots of hiding places for the shrimp. It's where they breed and where the berried females live, (or so I've read.) 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KenP

Copepods maybe, H. rubra no. The larvae are quite large and quite distinctive.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Great pic, Ken! Hope I can take a picture of some of those soon! 

All these eyes could see in my tank was white spots moving in odd-against-the-current sort of ways. 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Opae fascinated by one of the MTS. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Rob, my opaes envy your opaes....they probably die if they went in your tank cause it's too nice. Mine are living in a IKEA jar for a year now ecosphere style...no WC no Feedings...


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

I'd love to see a picture! 

I feed mine every other day or so and do occasional (about once a month) 1 gallon water change on the bookshelf tank, every two weeks for the 10 gallon. Did WC on both tanks this week when I moved opae and trimmed the chaeto. 

The shrimp are very happy, it seems.  

PS: Are your opae breeding yet? How big is your bowl and how many shrimp? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aside

Oh god, I want some like you wouldn't believe. Can you give me the information on where you got them from?


----------



## KenP

I found when there was a heavy amount of algae and my snails were eating the algae, the shrimp followed the snails and certainly appeared to be eating/interested in snail poo. 

shrimpmoss no feeding ever means not only no breeding but shortened shrimp life.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Will send a PM... 



Aside said:


> Oh god, I want some like you wouldn't believe. Can you give me the information on where you got them from?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Yummmmy sand! 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eco

Just thought I'd share


----------



## eco

Here's my fav Opae pic (sorry for the thread hijack Rob)


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Whoa, dude, too cool! 

I want that! 

What size tank and how many opae? 



eco said:


> Just thought I'd share




Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

No hijacking, I like it when folks share! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eco

I keep those guys in a 5.5 gal with the original light bulb in the canopy. I have no idea how much is in here now but that's pic is just half the tank, the other half holds some top secret stuff! Lol 


Rob in Puyallup said:


> Whoa, dude, too cool!
> 
> I want that!
> 
> What size tank and how many opae?


----------



## MABJ

Hmm. Top secret. That piques the journalist in me! What's in it?

And how many Opae do you have in yours, fellow AA deserter? xD


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Eu! I LOVE secrets and keep em well. 

So... You gonna tell me? 



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eco

Mums the word! Or should I mulms the word lol


----------



## MABJ

Lol take a picture from afar


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Dang! ;-) 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Today I received a small shipment of captive bred Opae Ula from a breeder in Texas. 

In it was this : 



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

There are also a number of these : 



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Wish me luck!  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KenP

Very cool Rob. Maybe the berried shrimp and larvae will encourage the others to reproduce. If you look with a hand lens 7x at the larvae you see their little legs are in constant motion. You have to ask where do they get their energy. You may consider reducing the volume of air bubbles to reduce currents. i really am not sure if the current is bad but where they are from there is no water movement/current. Not to jinx you but do not be concerned if a berried shrimp begins to drop her eggs over several days. I have had this happen for no reason i could discern. I have read that others have experienced this.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

I wouldn't be surprised if she lost her eggs. She's just spent 2 1/2 days being tossed around in a box in the dark. Fingers are crossed, though! 

I turned down the flow on the sponge filter last week and removed the Fluval internal filter as the shrimp acclimated in a separate container tonight. There was little Opae movement in the tank while the filter was running, now there's lots! 

The seller recommended feeding spirulina algae to the tank for the shrimplets. Guess even the adults will like that. 

Happy happy, joy joy! 

;-) 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

There's at least five baby opae ula (zoes, are they?). Here's a picture or two. 



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

And you're right, Ken. They move a lot and quickly! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## binbin9

Nice little bonus =)


----------



## dougolasjr

This thread makes me want to start another tank, but must focus on breeding crabs.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

How about a Betta tank with 10 opae? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougolasjr

Well I have 6 tanks already, but it is tempting.


----------



## KenP

I have a 1.25 gallon pillar tank. Hope to add picture today. No shrimp yet but will add this weekend from my breeding tank. No filter, no air just a light.


----------



## binbin9

Petco has the $1/ gallon sale I picked up. A 20 long the other day


----------



## dougolasjr

Kinda wish I had space for a another 20L. Most space I have on my rack is for a 5 or maybe a 10 gallon. I wish they had a 10L.


----------



## MABJ

I wish I could get a large tank in general >8/


----------



## KenP

New pillar tank.


----------



## dougolasjr

Like the tank. Any Fauna?


----------



## KenP

Going to add about 30 Opae Ula this weekend if the tank is cycled.


----------



## dougolasjr

Are you going to do anything for water movement?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Beautiful tank, Ken!

Wondering what the seafan will do to the water chemistry. Will it decompose, adding nasties?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Another pic or two, funny how something so small knows to congregate with his siblings. Three are here:


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Here's another... 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KenP

I plan no water movement. The sea fan is coral so it should not decompose if the water stays alkaline.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Looking forward to seeing life in it, Ken. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Four larva in this pic. 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MABJ

Very nice! I can see them right away.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Seems the berried female may have given "birth". Instead of five (or so) shrimplets there's now about nine. 

It's very cool watching them hover in the water then suddenly dart away. They even rest on the tank front glass. (I didn't know they stopped to take a rest.)

I've tried to get some good pictures but I'm not being very successful! 



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

I have lots of light coming into this ten gallon tank. It has the typical fluorescent, in this case a 50/50 (daylight / actinic) and two LED units over it. 

There's loads of "bubbling" going on from the macro algae and live rock. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

The 10 gallon. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Baby opae near the center of this pic... 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

From the end of the tank:


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Okay all... Back to the original Petco Bookshelf tank. A few minutes ago I was sitting in front of this tank watching the herd of Opae eating their dinner when all of the sudden, entering from stage left the following appeared :


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

That's right! My very first, very own, bred in my tank, berried opae ula!

In just over two months. Chalking up another success! 

Let's all hope for babies soon!


----------



## Mobert

congrats! fingers crossed!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Cleaning the eggs:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Found this morning in the 10 gallon tank. May be the one that I received in the mail last week. If so, this is the first time I've seen her since she landed in the tank:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Bookshelf tank mama just now:


----------



## MABJ

Neat. Hope they thrive when born.


----------



## binbin9

Those are giant eggs!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

binbin9 said:


> Those are giant eggs!


They are, and the larva are quite large when they hatch! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Lord sakes, they're everywhere! I just found a second berried female in the Bookshelf tank:


----------



## Hmoobthor

wow rob!!


very nice man!


----------



## Aquasapien69

Rob in Puyallup said:


> Lord sakes, they're everywhere! I just found a second berried female in the Bookshelf tank:


You must be doing things right! Very cool!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

This morning. 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

The second berried opae in the Bookshelf tank.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Some very cool naturally occurring red macro algae sprouting from one of the live rocks in the Bookshelf tank.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Berried females seem to have settled on opposite ends of the Bookshelf. Both still looking very berried. 

Have noticed that, when looking at the undersides of the shrimp as they crawl up the tank walls that some have slightly wider undercarriages, (meaning the part that carries eggs). Curious if those are unberried females.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

As I've posted elsewhere in our forum, my 10 gallon opae tank is currently experiencing an outbreak of cyanobacteria, "bluegreen algae". (In my case it's more green/brown.) 

It's making an effort to cover the sand, some of the rubble and bits of the macro algae. 

I haven't had this problem in the Bookshelf tank (yet) and can only think of a couple things that I've done different in these tanks, so thinking (probably incorrectly ;-) ) that the cause may be one of these. 

In the Bookshelf tank (the 'real' topic of this thread lol!) At initial setup I used "live seawater", in the 10 gallon tank I used mostly Instant Ocean. 

The second (and to me the real probable cause): 

The lighting. 

The Bookshelf tank has a single 50 /50 fluorescent over it. The tank is much shallower than the 10 gallon so it performs perfectly!

I felt inclined to increase the lighting, quite dramatically, (and very impressively, I've got to say!) over the 10 gallon tank, (being quite a bit deeper), using not only the same tube as that over the Bookshelf tank, but with two intensively bright LED units. Makes for an awesome display, the light intense and white! 

Well... Last night I removed the LEDs.

Today I tested the parameters of the 10 gallon tank and they are:

pH: 8.2 

Ammonia 0

Nitrite 0

Nitrate 0

Seems perfect growing grounds for cyanobacteria, from what I've read. 

There are several "cures" out there. From darkening the tank for several days to antibiotics. Adding a filter with phosphate removing media should help as well, but I don't know if that's the problem. I don't have a test kit for that. I'm not sure antibiotics are safe for the shrimp, the bio filter or the live rock, so I'm hesitant to use those. 

Anyone out there with suggestions? Something you used with success? 

Will remove as much as I can by hand tonight, can't syphon, there are tiny babies in there...


----------



## KenP

Great news on your berried shrimp. On the blue green algae I do not like using antibiotics. Try cutting down on the feeding. How is the macro algae doing? Less food and healthy and growing macro algae might starve it out.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Hi Ken! 

Have opae in the cylinder tank yet? 

I feed the infected tank very little, basically a tiny bit of spirulina algae powder every two or three days. The shrimp in this tank thus far have refused "real" food, unlike those in the other tank. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Ken... 

The infected tank after I removed as much of the pest as I could. 

The macro algae are doing well (will watch closely now that the lighting is dramatically reduced), as you can see in this pic:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

10 gallon mama this morning:


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mobert

cleaned up tank looks nice. just to clarify, what is the specific gravity you are keeping the water at? and which macro algaes are you having luck with?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

SG is around 1.012, caulerpa and Chaetomorpha. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KenP

Rob I have 15 juvenile Opae in my cylinder tank. They have not colored up but they weren't very red in the first place. Will add another 10. Your ten gallon looks great. Maybe you could reduce feeding to once a week at least until the BGA is gone. What do you mean by 'real' food?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

I have some white to pale pink opae amongst the brilliant red ones.

I got a phosphate test kit, so will check the 10 gallon tank later to see if that may be part of the blue green algae issue. 

By "real" food I mean the artificial man made stuff, lol! A bit more nutritious than slime, I'm thinking. The Opae in the bookshelf tank go nuts over anything I drop in. Including, btw, this powdered red stuff that Jake makes and sells. Thinking it has contributed to the glowing reds many of these guys have taken on... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

The two berried opae in the Bookshelf tank tonight :


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

One of the larva opae in the 10 gallon tank tonight :


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Eggs seem to be growing, they're hanging low:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Filter feeding in the bookshelf:


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

To catch up here... 

Phosphates were not the problem in the 10 gallon tank. Neither was overfeeding, only thing I can figure is the intense lighting. When I removed the LEDs the cyanobacteria (the new growth) changed from green-brown to a quite attractive bluegreen. 

Yesterday I dosed the tank with Maracyn 2, the beginning dose for a 10 gallon freshwater tank, which is the contents of two packets. Today I added one. 

Here's a picture taken just after the second dose. No changes yet, and the water is still clear.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Day three of Maracyn 2: Seems the bluegreen cyanobacteria has darkened in color, heading toward a pea-green now. Hoping that means the antibiotic is beginning to work! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

A bad pic of one of the now settled opae ula larva in the 10 gallon tank:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

A few pictures from the bookshelf tank tonight... 

The red macro algae sprouting out of the live rock:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

A new anemone of some sort. I can't see it without the camera it's so small, it's tentacles are waving in the current:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

One of the berried opae:


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

The other one:


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Rob in Puyallup said:


> A new anemone of some sort. I can't see it without the camera it's so small, it's tentacles are waving in the current:


Are you sure it isn't hydra?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

They're all related somehow.  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

It is bigger with more tentacles than what I would call a hydra. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Whoa! 

If you look close you'll find THREE berried Opae Ula now. Getting better all the time!


----------



## dougolasjr

Are the adults or baby opae in any danger from the anemone.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Too small for anything but the cyclop-thingies at this point, I'm thinking. Will be watching closely  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## somewhatshocked

It appears to be an Aiptasia - definitely remove it. They have the ability to sting your shrimp. Way worse than hydra.

Get it out quickly before it starts to populate your tank. At that point, it'll be next to impossible to eradicate them.

Glad to see all of those berried mamas, though! You're going to have quite the colony.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Problem is once you see one, chances are more are around. If you try manually to remove it, EACH CELL broken off forms another one. 

Here's some info: http://aiptasia.ca/

Keepers often use Berghia Nudibranch to eat them. The Berghia only come out at night and are shrimp safe. 

http://www.saltyunderground.com has them pretty cheap it looks like.

www.reefpestsolutions.com/#!berghia/c1mya recommends this formula for figuring out how many you need for a light infestation .059 x Gallon.​


----------



## somewhatshocked

Since there's very little flow in an H. rubra tank, it should be fairly easy to remove them.

I've had good luck with starting a siphon with airline tubing and placing it right on top of the Aiptasia while removing it. That helps make sure nothing spreads around the tank.

The problem with Berghia is that once your few Aiptasia are gone, there's nothing left for them to eat. They're also a species that tends to require reef-level salinity. If I thought they'd work out in your tank, I could send you one for free. But feel like your best bet is manual removal.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Thinking the Bergia nudibrach isn't brackish happy. 

Just read that lemon juice, scalding RO water or calcium something-or-other injected into their "mouths" will kill em. 

Hummm...


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Speaking of adding other inverts that'll cleanse a tank of pest, I've recently read that blue legged hermit crabs will eat cyanobacteria, and are brackish friendly.

Do you have any experience with them, Jake?


----------



## somewhatshocked

I only have experience with them in full salt.

Depending upon their size, you'd need a bunch of them to clean up cyano, which would increase your bioload and then require lots more feeding.

They are really cool in salt tanks, though. 



Rob in Puyallup said:


> Speaking of adding other inverts that'll cleanse a tank of pest, I've recently read that blue legged hermit crabs will eat cyanobacteria, and are brackish friendly.
> 
> Do you have any experience with them, Jake?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Ah. Makes sense. I've seen some at a local fish store. These are very small, a bit bigger than an opae, but not by much. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MABJ

I love hermit crabs. I'd love a tank for just them some day. They'd suffer immensely without full salt I think though :/


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Many hermit crabs face constant changes in their aquatic environments. From full salt to brackish just one of them. 

Think of tide pools and estuaries. We have lots of different species of hermits here on the Puget Sound. They're very hardy and happy living where creeks, rivers or even storm drains enter the marine environment. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## somewhatshocked

I don't see brackish water at 1.012 or 1.014 being bad for them. Just the increased bioload, lack of flow in an H. rubra tank and the need to feed them way more than your shrimp need.


----------



## MABJ

Rob in Puyallup said:


> Many hermit crabs face constant changes in their aquatic environments. From full salt to brackish just one of them.
> 
> Think of tide pools and estuaries. We have lots of different species of hermits here on the Puget Sound. They're very hardy and happy living where creeks, rivers or even storm drains enter the marine environment.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


I was under the impression the hermit crabs commonly sold in SW aquaria were not those types of crab. Perhaps you could collect some wild specimens?




MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## KenP

Rob happy to see the three berried Opae. In about a month you will have 30+ larvae floating about. I bet the mud crab would be nice addition to the Opae tank. I am thinking of trying them together in my work tank. I see the problem with using live rock. Too many unwanted volunteers. I had what appeared to be jelly fish in my tank.


----------



## MABJ

Oh yeah!!! Mud crabs are brackish natively! They'd be super cool!!!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Thinking mud crabs might be a bit aggressive in a tank. At least those we have here...


----------



## MABJ

Rob in Puyallup said:


> Thinking mud crabs might be a bit aggressive in a tank. At least those we have here...


Really! Interesting. I'm liking the ones Doug has in his journal about them. 

He hasn't mixed shrimp yet tho. He will. It'll be interesting to see!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Oh, THOSE mud crabs! They are cute. Guess I need to Google em. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougolasjr

The Mud crabs I have are really small. Not sure how big the Opea are, but when I measured one of the crabs it was like 2-3 cm. That is a great idea about the mixing of the two in a brackish tank tho. I might try it in a 5 gallon since i wanted to try another tank with crabs in brackish conditions.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

How big is that in inches? Lol! 

Opae Ula might measure a half inch. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougolasjr

I think about an inch. I think the crabs would run away from the Shrimp just based on what I have seen so far.


----------



## MABJ

I'm probably getting some, but I'm definitely waiting on Doug's testing!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Fresh water micro spider crab today. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougolasjr

Is that the Thai micro crab Or Rhithropanopeus harrisii?


----------



## KenP

Doug if you get the mud crabs to breed I would be happy to trade some Opae for mud crab. As a matter of fact I will send you some Opae in spring time so you can experiment. What I have read about the crabs is there are four larvael stages and a mega? stage. Last only about ten to fifteen days then baby crabs.
The larvae can be fed newly hatched brine shrimp. Sounds doable. The larvae maybe difficult to catch as they may avoid light. Keeps them from being washed out to sea during tides.


----------



## mr2

Sorry to break it to ya but the petco bookshelf tank is for freshwater setups not saltwater. I had a friend try to do a saltwater set up in one and it didn't end well because the material it is made of will allow coralline algae to grow on it, and it is impossible to remove without scratching the tank. Hence why it says "freshwater use only" on the box.


----------



## dougolasjr

I doubt I will be able to do all that. Unfortunately my work schedule during the week keeps me from home around 11-14 hours a day. Then when I get home still have to do the normal upkeep and cooking for lunch, dinner etc.


----------



## dougolasjr

mr2 said:


> Sorry to break it to ya but the petco bookshelf tank is for freshwater setups not saltwater. I forget why but I had a friend try to do a saltwater set up in one and it didn't end well.



What happened? Did the saltwater corrode the tank?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Don't know... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougolasjr

Hmmm I would think its Thai they have been around longer as far as I know. I could be wrong, but the ones I have are more Stocky and less spiderish looking. It would be great to get a closer picture and post it in my thread to compare the two. My original intent for the tank was for Thai micro crabs. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=207572


----------



## dougolasjr

Did they only have the one left? I assume they couldn't tell you anything about it.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Will post a closeup pic later 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

They had a herd of them. I bought three. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MABJ

Those are Thai micro crabs.

They won't breed.. I am pretty sure. I've done extensive reading on all that.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Here's a close up. 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougolasjr

Based on the pic about it doesn't look like a Thai micro crab. The first picture does tho. Who knows.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

I have no idea what they are, lol! In fresh water with similar parameters as the Ebi. Shrimp friendly, I was told.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Googling "tropical false spider crab" offered several decent photos that look like these. They have a second common name with the word "thai" in it. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Will they or won't they breed. Do I have a male and a female or all of one gender. I don't know. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougolasjr

I believe most of the people who have had Thai micro crabs have not had any luck with them breeding. The only person I know who has has seen smaller crabs from possible breeding is Msjinked.


----------



## mr2

dougolasjr said:


> What happened? Did the saltwater corrode the tank?


Yes something like that, then the coralline algae grows on and you can't scrape it without scratching it.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Well, this is brackish. 

If it scratches, it scratches.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Back to where I was... sort of:

Day four of the Maracyn 2 in the 10 gallon tank.

Bluegreen algae has definitely turned a pea green color.

Unfortunately, the caulerpa is losing it's color, and looks like it's "melting". Can't say for sure that it's the antibiotic, but nothing else has changed...except the water, which is now cloudy.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Day 5 of Maracyn 2 in the 10 gallon tank:

Thinking this is the last day of treatment. Water is even cloudier this afternoon. Shrimp and snails still swimming and crawling. Cyanobacteria looking down in the dumps, the caulerpa awful. 

Tomorrow I'll be doing a big water change and will put a HOB filter with purigen to clean up the mess. Looks like I'll be taking out some live rocks and scrubbing them with a toothbrush or something. Didn't want to do that, but may be necessary. 

Will be glad when this ordeal is over! 

Tuesday going in for the first of two cataract surgeries (and I'm - only- 53!), so they'll be no heavy lifting for a while... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Today was a clean up day for the ten gallon. 

Drained about 5 gallons of the water then manually removed as much of the cyanobacteria as I could. Used a new child's soft bristled toothbrush to gently scrub it off the easily accessible live rock then removed the algal growth off the front glass. 

Hung a HOT filter filled with a bag of Purigen and the carbon cartridge that came with it. A prefilter on the intake. The water is slowly clearing up. 

Will see how it goes...


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Two of the bookshelf mamas this morning :


----------



## dougolasjr

Grats glad it is all working out for you.


----------



## KenP

Amazing how loosely they hold onto the eggs. Not sure how long they have been berried I am guessing about a week, in another two weeks maybe three depending on temps. you should see a color change in the eggs. Dark and lighter areas. Within another week the eggs have hatched but larvae stay attached. She seems to release them over a 24 hour period. When the larvae are floating you may wish to reduce the bubble flow rate.


----------



## KenP

Rob are your crabs in with your shrimp or in a separate tank?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Hi Ken, 

Think I noticed the first berried opae on January 12th. Has been interesting watching them, been patiently watching for larvae but thinking that's still at least a week away. 

The crabs are in the Ebi tank. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Oh. No bubbles in this tank, a very low flow on a tiny HOB that barely trickles. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KenP

Sorry Rob my math is way off. The female holds the eggs for about five weeks. You should see a change in the eggs the week of February 7 with larvael release about a week later.


----------



## dougolasjr

Have you ever considered adding Nerites to the tank. I am seriously considering doing Opae and nerites in a 5 gallon.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

I had nerites in the tank for a short visit. They acted strange so I took them out. May try again with a longer acclimating period. 

I do have a different type of snail native to opae pools in the tanks, pipipi, possibly. A nerite species, perhaps. Have MTSs too. They're breeding like mice, lol! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougolasjr

Oh okay. Where did you get your pipipi from? Have you heard of Nerita polita?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

I have a couple extra I could send you if no one takes them before your tank is ready. Otherwise you may be able to get some from my source. I'll pm you his name. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Need to look up N. polita. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougolasjr

Okay sounds great. I plan to get something this week. What temp do you keep the tank. I was thinking of using black blasting sand, red lava rocks, and some crushed coral. What do you think.


----------



## dougolasjr

Thinking of getting the tank below tonight depending on the weather. Then just use sponge filters with black blasting sand and a pile of crushed coral with lava rocks sitting on top of that.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-Aquarium-Starter-Kit-5-gal-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/20693704


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Some say don't worry about heating a shrimp tank but I have heaters in most of them. I keep the opae tanks at about 78 degrees. Whether or not it's necessary, I don't know. But they are breeding so it's certainly not hurting. 

Whatever substrate you use make sure it buffers the water to keep the pH high enough. Black aragonite sand and gravel is available in some stores. 

These guys also need caves and crevices to hide in. Stacking rocks is a good way to provide those. 

Some folks say that lava rock releases heavy metals in the water. If it does it hasn't bothered my shrimp. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Think the LEDs in that set wouldn't provide enough light for macro algae should you want to try that in the future. Otherwise, it looks fine. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougolasjr

As much as I want I think I will just put my plans on hold for the time being.


----------



## eco

Hey Rob! FYI, the Nerita polita is what I've been introducing to my Opae ula tank! So far so good but I think it's too early to guarantee survival. Ill let you know in a couple weeks if all well!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Hi E, I Googled them earlier, they can be very cool! 

Did you see that I have three berried Opae? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eco

Yes! Your doing well with these Opae. Great pics!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

I'm very happy with them.  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Hey E, Do I have some of these nerita? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eco

Nope  these are usually collected at night. They burry themselves in the sand during the day and feed at night. Let me know if you want to try some, got some really nice coral too!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Okay, just have to share the news. Has nothing to do with Opae Ula or even aquaria. 

At 1:30pm yesterday I had surgery to remove the cataract in my left eye and to replace it with a new corrective lens. 

I am so happy with the results! Before I couldn't read close captioning or the TV Guide on my TV from my couch. (Important because I'm pretty much deaf). Today it comes in clearly! My right eye sees the color white as though it's looking through a glass of tea. Today, after yesterday's surgery, my left eye sees it as bright white, and all other colors with an intensity I haven't known in many months. It's like seeing new, all over again... 

On February 12th I return to get the cataract removed and replaced in my right eye. 

I can't wait! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

All is well in the bookshelf tank tonight. The two berried opae that I can find are looking fab. The third one hiding somewhere. 

In the 10 gallon opae tank... Bits of the cyanobacteria seems to have survived the Maracyn 2 treatment. Have had the HOT filter running full blast for two days, the water still a bit cloudy... Trying to be patient before giving in and try erythromycin... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eco

Hey "good looking" lol. Congrats on your new vision! Your kinda young to be losing your hearing though!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Thanks, E... 

Hearing loss from "autoimmune inner ear disease", cataracts due to prednisone, the steroid used to suppress the immune system to slow down the hearing loss. 

Funny, that! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougolasjr

Wow that sucks.


----------



## KenP

On a lighter note picture of Opae larvae.


----------



## dougolasjr

Thats alot of larvae.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Dang, talk about a herd! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Beyond my quota for pics. 

Ah... Never expected that.


----------



## KenP

What? Please explain.


----------



## dougolasjr

Try image shack.


----------



## MABJ

I upgraded to bronze when I ran out of space. I imagine I'll upgrade to silver if it happens again. I dunno what I'd do if I ran out of space at gold lol. /Quit. . 

I hear image shack works well + you can keep your albums organized so you can review them.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Hi Mark,

I upgraded to bronze last night, waiting for it to kick in.

I've used PhotoBucket for years on my computer. A bit more tedious copy and pasting from there than it is directly from the Android to our forum. 

Seems I've been spoiled.


----------



## MABJ

Agreed.. It is also tedious to have to click on photo bucket pics on tapatalk. I usually leave before they load. 

Welcome to membership tho!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

...still waiting for the paid membership to kick in...


----------



## MABJ

Rob in Puyallup said:


> ...still waiting for the paid membership to kick in...


Mine kicked in minutes later. I'd send an email if it isn't there in 24 hours


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Thanks, Mark, I notified a moderator earlier today.  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

About to give in and go the erythromycin route with the 10 gallon tank. Seems the progress made against the cyanobacteria has retreated. It's quickly returning and beginning to cover places it hadn't reached before the Maracyn 2 treatments. 

Pictures in the near future. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Ah... I hope. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Just checked. 

Paid membership still isn't working after about 24 hours. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KenP

Rob if you look in the Help Desk you will find members with similar problem. When you send pm to admim. moderator it was suggested to add pay pal transaction id.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Thanks Ken, I've been in contact with a moderator who told me the same thing.

I sent a PM to admin with PayPal info a couple hours ago. Let's hope it starts up soon. I got a new lens for my cell for closeup pics, have some to share.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup




----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Yeehaw! It's working! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup




----------



## KenP

Nice pic. of Opae and red algae.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

I really like the red algae and hope it gets bigger. So far it's a slow grower. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KenP

Talking about the red algae and taking a line from Robocop ' I'd buy that for a dollar ' best of luck growing tankful.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Guess I may have jumped the gun. Can't post pics again. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Grumbling... :-[ 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KenP

Yeah your color did not change. Be patient. Look to Monday.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Found all three berried opae tonight...

This ones's eggs have changed color, it seems:


----------



## madness

Great thread, great success.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Thanks Mad... Still need shrimplets.  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Shrimpie dream...


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Etc


----------



## dougolasjr

I have my 5G up and running. What salinty do you have yours at. I got instant ocean.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

I keep my tanks at about 1.012, but with evaporation it can go as high as 1.014, but rarely. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Think I should say that measuring specific gravity with a cheap hydrometer (like I do) can't be altogether accurate. But I shoot for 1.012 using room temperature distilled water when I do water changes. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougolasjr

NVM i see you used distilled tap. Would treated tap water be okay?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

No, I always use distilled, even with top-offs. 

I have gawdawful tap. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KenP

Rob the berried shrimp in #367 is she from Texas? If yes that puts her at a minimum of 26 days. Based on the eggs looks like a week to go. Nice pictures. Using the cell phone macro?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

No, she's one of my home grown "pregnancies", first noticed on January 14th. The one from Texas is in the 10 gallon tank. 

Photos taken with my cell camera zoomed in. Just recently received a closeup lens. Not positive if any photos using it have been posted. 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

One of the bookshelf mamas using the new closeup lens. It would rather focus on the algae on the tank...


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

A closeup of the lowest egg in the photo in the previous post:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Some more of the same... But scroll down to see something awesome! 

I found all three bookshelf mamas a few minutes ago. Here's the first one:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Here's the second one:


... seems I forgot to take one of her because I found the third one...


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Here's the third one. As seen without the closeup lens:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

With the closeup lens. Can you see what's happening?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

If you look carefully you'll see eyes and some tails. Seems they're hatching and hanging tight to Mom:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Happy grandpa here!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Cool!


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Nice congrats! My Opaes would be so much happier in your tank.


----------



## KenP

Grrrrrrreat news. Love those close up views.

ken


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Is great news, yes!  

Shrimpies are still clutching tight to their mom this afternoon. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Mom and kids a minute ago. For those unaware, Mom measures less than half an inch long. Explains the less than perfect photos, I hope.


----------



## dougolasjr

My Brackish tank is setup. Just getting some algae growing


----------



## KenP

Rob the larvae should be released by tomorrow. larvae pics. would be great. 

doug what size tank did you set up? How many shrimp do you plan on putting in?


----------



## dougolasjr

Any ideas on what type of light I can get for 5 gallon.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Will continue watching for the release of the shrimplets, Ken, with zoom in hand! 

Does your tank have a lamp, Doug? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Whoa! A released larva!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Mom giving "birth"!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Still at work. Have taken a short video but don't know how to show it here.


----------



## sayurasem

Nice shots!


----------



## dougolasjr

Rob in Puyallup said:


> Will continue watching for the release of the shrimplets, Ken, with zoom in hand!
> 
> Does your tank have a lamp, Doug?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


Right now it just has an led light. I was considering getting something so algae would grow. Would it be possible to not have to have algae grow and just feed them?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Probably, but algae's always good. 

Have a desk lamp with a compact fluorescent?


----------



## dougolasjr

I was just going to buy an led fixture.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Okay, a short very amateurish video that I just put together. I sound like a dork all the time, especially while taping the event. Forgive me. 

Watch VERY closely at the very beginning of the video, you'll see a shrimplet swim from bottom left up and across the screen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xkk7KABVnm8


----------



## KenP

Again nice pictures Rob. Sorry Doug I did not recall your previous post saying you started a 5 gallon.


----------



## abc

I saw the video... so was it a baby shrimp I saw or a tadpole. hard to see what was swimming away at the beginning. is this an intermediate stage and there is a few more steps before the "shrimplets" become "shrimp"? 

The tadpole things did not really look like baby shrimp but... tadpoles...

Just curious about the growth cycle


----------



## abc

by the way, neat video! Thanks so much for putting this up!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Yes, Opae Ula are one of the shrimp species that goes through a free swimming larval stage. 

They are quite amusing to watch as they swim in the head down fashion. They tend to hang around with each other, too. 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Have found one of the berried bookshelf mamas in the past few minutes. Saw one of the opae ula larva this afternoon. Don't know if they spend much time resting at this stage of the game. Lots of hiding places and a gob of chaeto for them to hide in. 

Anyway, here's today's berried mama:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Another opae ula grooming. Notice his (I suspect) large "pincers" doing much of the cleaning, extended towards his "tail" :


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

A couple more random shots from a few minutes ago... 

Some say that this species of shrimp is blind. I say they just have small eyes.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Another...


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

One of the opae ula shrimplets yesterday, it's in front of the red adult:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

This morning... See the pink coralline algae? I'm proud..


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Face time.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

In the garden


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

The red is perfect


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Look here... He's smiling!


----------



## dougolasjr

Rob in Puyallup said:


> The red is perfect



What is that?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Some awesome algae!


----------



## acitydweller

aw rob. what an awesome project you have taken on. go glad to read of your success here.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Thanks, Albert. It's been interesting and fun.  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougolasjr

Can't wait for my tank to be ready.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

I'm looking forward too, Doug. Is nice having other opae keepers out there! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KenP

Rob any pictures of your larvae? How many are there? Originally you only had one patch of red algae. Are there more little colonies growing?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Hi Ken, 
It's been awhile since I've seen any larvae. I'm hopeful that they've found comfortable hiding spots in the chaeto or something. I have little personal experience with them, but I do remember those that I received from Texas spent a fair bit of time resting on the tank walls or on the live rock. Is that typical, or do they do that head down swimming for a number of days before resting? 

In regards to the red macro algae. There are a number of them sprouting out of the same live rock. There is another red algae growing as well, and can be seen in some of the photos. This one looks like little puffs of pink cotton. It's especially happy growing on the sponge filters. 

There's also some green macro that looks a bit like chaeto, only it's straight and grows directly out of the rock. Some hair algae growing as well. Seems I find different flora and fauna every several days. 

Still have the mini tube worm and lots of cyclops looking things hanging around, too.


----------



## KenP

What you can try to do to find larvae is if you are an early riser and it is dark. No room lighting either. Take a pen light or similar low light and place it near the top corner of your tank. The larvae are light sensitive and will be attracted to it. Within a very few minutes the larvae will be in that corner. Maybe too dark for pictures but seeing them should give you piece of mind. If this is too much trouble look for the larvae from the side of the tank. For whatever reason I can find them easier. Finally you could look near the substrate. If they are not in the water column they sometimes 'hide' mm from the bottom.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Thanks Ken... I'll give your methods a try. 
I'll be up long after "lights out" so will have the opportunity to do the pen light trick, too.  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KenP

Rob here is night picture. Poor quality but you can see the larvae.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

About how old are they, Ken? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KenP

Very difficult to say. I had a number of shrimp releasing larvae over the past couple weeks. Also I cannot distinguish between a two day old or a ten day old.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Lol! Will be watching for mine! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougolasjr

I was going to read through the entire thread but got lazy what temp are your tanks.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

LOL!

78 or so.


----------



## dougolasjr

Cool Cool. Is there anything I can do to promote algae growth.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

While waiting for shrimplets in the dark some adults showed up:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Notice the pincers in the second photo.


----------



## dougolasjr

Cool Pics.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Want algae, give the tank light. Want it to seed quicker, get a small piece from an established aquarium that houses inverts, just to make sure there's no nasty toxins in it.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Opae with a cyclop.


----------



## Drewsplantednutz

Nice thread and pics, keep them coming.


----------



## dougolasjr

How many opaes do you have in total? Rough estimate.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Thanks, Drew.  

Somewhere around 350 between the two tanks, Doug. Give or take about 50. Lol


----------



## KenP

Your night picture are very nice. Interesting detail.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Thanks, Ken... No shrimplets showed up, unfortunately. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Some good news, I found the other two bookshelf mamas just now:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

The other :


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Not to change the subject, but look who showed up for the first time in two weeks!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

The Bookshelf mamas tonight:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

A mama with a white opae:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Close up.


----------



## KenP

Rob I like the white Opae. I have one or two myself. I have been keeping my eyes open for anyone selling white ones. It would be nice to have a red and white colony.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Hi Ken, I have a number of em that look like "rili" as well. 

There used to be a vendor on Ebay who sold white opae ula as feeders. Sad, when I think about it...


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

A close up of one of the suspected red macro algae. Guess it could be an invert of some sort, too.


----------



## KenP

I have two adult rili. There are several juvies that are may also be rili. If you ever see the eBay seller give me pm. Also the pink algae/invert is a real keeper. I hope it grows like a weed so you will have to thin it out. I would happily relieve you of the burden of disposing of the excess.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

I wish I had purchased some of the white opae ula. I'd keep them happily now! The vendor advertised them as seahorse food. I sent him a text a few minutes ago, will let you know if I can hear back from him. 

I positively love the red macro algae looking thing. It's still at half an inch tall so far. Funny, isn't it, how the stuff we don't want takes over, while that we do barely grows? I'll continue posting pics of it, as it's one of my favorite things about this tank apart from the opae ula, of course! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Did mine make it alive to Opae paradise?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Hi Howard! 

They are all doing wonderfully! They mergered so well in the population that I can't find them. 

Home sweet home! 

Thanks again, bud! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Alien life form ala Bookshelf tank.


----------



## dougolasjr

Looks like a piece of plant seed or something. How big is it?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Is what I was thinking. Measures about an eighth of an inch. A Malaysian Trumpet Snail was sitting close by, was wondering if it might be an unhatched egg case or something. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougolasjr

I don't think it can be a mts egg I think they give live birth. I might be wrong.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Yup they do. Perhaps the egg that the snailet hatches from inside mom didn't hatch inside mom this time? Lol 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KenP

Rob nice new avatar!


----------



## dougolasjr

I considered that but it just doesn't look like that is what it is. Maybe something from outside fell in the tank


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Thanks Ken. I was bored last night. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bud29

I've been lurking around this thread a bit, watching.... :red_mouth Very neat!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Don't know , Doug. It disappeared over night. Only way in the tank is the small slit where the airline and heater cable fit through the lid. My parrot and her cage are only about two feet away. I suppose she could've gotten lucky while tossing her dinner. Lol! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Thanks Bud  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

It's happening again, right this moment! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

A short video of the hatching...


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

A pic, brightened up:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

At the other end of the tank, the other mama:


----------



## dougolasjr

Nice. Can't wait to get some.


----------



## acitydweller

omg... this thread is really getting me excited about these little guys...


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Thanks, guys... 

Amituofo!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Another shorty...


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

See the tails?


----------



## KenP

Nice job Rob. I prefer the untouched pictures. Any sightings of the previous hatchlings?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

No, I haven't found any. Hoping it's because there's too many places for them to hide! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jasonpatterson

Rob in Puyallup said:


> That's right! My very first, very own, bred in my tank, berried opae ula!
> 
> In just over two months. Chalking up another success!
> 
> Let's all hope for babies soon!


Congrats.  They're definitely slow breeders, but I think that your supplier's estimation of 1 or 2 at a time in a tank with hundreds was a bit pessimistic. I've got 100 or so and have had 3-4 berried consistently for the last several months. They're so finicky about getting started breeding, but once they start it seems to be a steady trickle.

My babies seem to grow oddly. They'll stay tiny for perhaps two weeks after leaving their larval stage and then all at once they quadruple in size and are hard to distinguish from smaller adults. I almost never see them in the 'in between' stages. I don't know if it's because they make a particular effort to hide at that point or what, but that's been my experience.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Babies still holding on tight!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

One of the white opae ula.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

A shot of the end of the tank.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Mom and friend.


----------



## NYC-shrimp

I have a 1.5 gallon opae ula tank that has 50+ shrimp and 2 small nerite snails. It has been going strong for over 6 months. For most of this time some shrimp have a marble or white appearance. Does this always indicate something is wrong? I feed them a combo of spirulina, hiikari algae wafers and some algae pellets that the seller provided. Thanks for any replies!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

"Does this always indicate something is wrong?"

What are your water params? Those are the first things people need to know to help ya.


----------



## NYC-shrimp

I've never tested; was wondering if anyone who checks params have seen this before


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Hi NYC, 

Not sure what you mean by "marbled" , but it's normal for opae ula to come in various colors. In my tanks their colors range from white to brilliant red. A number of them have the "rili" look: red on each end with white in the middle. 

Have any bred for you yet?


----------



## NYC-shrimp

Hi Rob,

Thanks for reply! By marbled I meant a combination of white and red. I prefer the bright red that some of mine have. I think some have bred as I have seen really small ones but I have a floor of coral so hard to tell as they can stay hidden. 

Do you think I should buy a kit to test the water? If so what test do you recommend (sorry, don't have much knowledge of the hobby yet!)

Steven


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Your shrimp sound normal to me, Steven. 

It's always good to keep an eye on ammonia, nitrites and nitrates. There are test kits for those at most petshops. Both ammonia and nitrites should measure zero and nitrates as low as possible. If any of those are high you'll need to do a partial water change.

You should also be aware of the percentage of salt vs water in the tank, which is called "specific gravity". You'll find various gadgets at aquarium stores that measure that. That's especially important to know when you're doing your water changes, as you'll want your replacement water at about the same SG as the old water in your tank.

Those are the only parameters I keep an eye on unless something goes bad in one of my tanks. Which with Opae Ula is very rare.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NYC-shrimp

Many thanks Rob - greatly appreciate the help!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

You're welcome, Steven. We all want our little bugs happy and healthy!  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KenP

Nice white shrimp. Not pale but white. If you can could you get a side shot picture.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

I'll try that next time I see him, Ken.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

While looking for the white opae ula I found this:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Another close up:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

How he appears without the closeup :


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Ken, Here's a couple shots of the white opae ula. One is riding with a tankmate on a Malaysian Trumpet Snail which is slurping single cell algae from the water's under surface.


----------



## KenP

Thank you Rob. The second picture was just what I was looking for. If it is a female there would be no way you could miss developing egg in her ovaries.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Will try to keep an eye on him/her/it/them. Would be nice to discover an easy way to sex these critters. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Well... Look who I found. She's still carrying young:


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

And just below the new mother is her sister working towards her birth day:

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Dinner prepared by snail. Yum!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

It's dark. I did your trick, Ken. A pen light at the top corner of the tank and within a few minutes this showed up:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

(Notice the cyclop, too. Lol!) 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stsalerno

These are awesome little shrimp... I've really enjoyed reading through this thread.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Thanks.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

In amongst the opae ula, both new and old is this odd something. I first noticed it in the tank over a week ago, was gone for the past few days, then suddenly showed up today. Hard telling if it's drifting in the "current" or if it's moving itself. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Bubbles.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

That is an AMAZING picture!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Can almost see what's behind, or around them, one. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NYC-shrimp

Awesome!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

All is well in the Opae ula tanks. 

Over the past 10 days or so I put another one together. This one has no filtration, no airstones. No live rock. An LED lights it up. 

This is more like the traditional set up. 

What it does have is African Cichlid Sand (a mixture of aragonite and black sand) and a whole bunch of lava rock. Oh, and a chunk of lace rock. 

Water set at the specific gravity of about 1.012, like the other tanks. 

There'll be very infrequent feeding in this tank.

Let's see how it goes...


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Meanwhile, under the fluorescent in my spare room... 

I keep several small quarantine vessels under my grow lights. Most of the space is taken up by orchids. 

In one of the containers is a small live rock. It has some great macro algae growing on it, is why I bought it several weeks ago. It cost me $2.00. 

I didn't realize until I got home with it that it was carrying several hitchhikers. Namely a snail and two tiny hermit crabs.

I've ignored the rock and contents, just topping the container off with distilled water when necessary. 

Today while topping it off I saw some unexpected movement. Seems one of the hermits hatched some eggs!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Their tiny home...


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

PS: There's at least 10 of these in the bowl.


----------



## dougolasjr

cool stuff.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

A heck of a lot more than 10 baby hermits.

Here's the parents:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Some of the babies tonight... some changes noted overnight...


----------



## ravensgate

OMG how CUTE!!!


----------



## ProduceGuy

I really enjoyed reading this whole thread tonight. I really like your new setup. Looking forward in hearing more about it.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Thanks Greg...

Wondering what part of Idaho you're in.

Mom was born in Boise, I spent summers in the Gooding/Bliss/Hagerman area.


----------



## ProduceGuy

I'm in Meridian. Meridian and Boise have grown so much that they now touch each other, so pretty much the same thing.



Rob in Puyallup said:


> Thanks Greg...
> 
> Wondering what part of Idaho you're in.
> 
> Mom was born in Boise, I spent summers in the Gooding/Bliss/Hagerman area.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Small world! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ProduceGuy

Rob,

How many Opae's do you plan to get before you start selling some here and there?  Or do you? If you plan on getting rid of a few (say 20?), please let me know :icon_bigg


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

So far I've noticed at least one difference between my Bookshelf and original 10 gallon Opae Ula tank. The shrimp are constantly on the move, out in the open in both tanks.

In the new tank I may be able to find one or two (of the six) opae if I really push myself. These guys remain hidden.

Could be one of three reasons, I'm thinking.

There's water movement (and a whole lot of it in the original 10 gallon) compared to no water movement in the new 10 gallon.

There's a lot more shrimp in the original tanks.

I'm not feeding the new tank.

I will be moving more opae ula from the Bookshelf tank to the new tank soon.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

I'll let you know, Greg!


----------



## dougolasjr

What are your plans for the hermit crabs?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Hi Doug, 

Unfortunately the hermit crab larvae died within several days. 

Apparently it's not really unusual for hermits to breed in captivity, but success raising the young is pretty much impossible. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

There are now about 25 opae ula in the new unfiltered-no water movement-rarely fed 10 gallon tank. I moved about 20 shrimp from the Bookshelf tank tonight.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

The new home for the Hermit crab parents and their tankmates and a couple Sexy Shrimp. 

Planted, of course...


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

A closeup of one of the Sexy Shrimp and the wondering Anemone.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

The anemone. 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MABJ

Is this new tank 100% SW?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Yup, my first in a lot of years. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MABJ

Neat! I love the little anemone


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

It's a cool one... And the shrimp are great little dancers! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Found this morning.

The first berried female opae ula in the old 10 gallon tank with live rock and macro-algae.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Another one...


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Rob, have you thought about building a larval snagger for better survival rate of the crabs or larval shrimp?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Never heard of one of those. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Uses the same principle as an air sponge. Larvae is attracted to a light, air bubbles create a current they get caught up in, and they are deposited in a box for spot feeding and better maintenance.

Here's a commercial one vs DIY one that both do the same thing really.

commercial: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0V1S80TC3XU obtain here: http://chadvossen.blogspot.com/ for $30

diy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWE_eepQePU


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Cool, thanks, Bryce! Will look these up as soon as I get home! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

We all gotta help each other my friend.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

An order has been placed. Should be getting one soon!

(I love aquarium gadgets nearly as much as electrical ones!)



Soothing Shrimp said:


> Uses the same principle as an air sponge. Larvae is attracted to a light, air bubbles create a current they get caught up in, and they are deposited in a box for spot feeding and better maintenance.
> 
> Here's a commercial one vs DIY one that both do the same thing really.
> 
> commercial: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0V1S80TC3XU obtain here: http://chadvossen.blogspot.com/ for $30
> 
> diy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWE_eepQePU


----------



## KenP

Rob I have used Chad's larvae trap and it works well. However the air flow in the utube video looks too high. I use about 3-4 bubbles per second.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Thanks Ken, I'll keep that in mind.  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Moving one of the two berried opae ula to the new "un everything" tank. There's nearly 25 opae in it though the most I see is no more than two at a time. I've not found any bodies so I can only assume that means they're hiding. I look forward to seeing shrimplets in a month or so. 


The berried opae. Wish her luck!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Her new home. She's currently in the plastic box hanging on the tank.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

My newest tank. Home to the hermits and Sexy Shrimp.


----------



## KenP

Rob nice tank. You make me seriously consider trying full salt. Right now I will just have to enjoy your tank.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

A week ago tonight I put the berried opae ula in the un-everything 10 gallon tank. I just found her, the first I've seen her since I dropped her in. A bit relieved!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

One of the Sexy Shrimp with it's Colt Soft coral host.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Polyps.


----------



## ptijo

Thank you very much for this complete thread!

I must admit that, thanks to you (or because of you ;-) I have settled a brackish tank with those pretty critters too. They have arrived for a week now and seem to go well ; although they seem a bit shy.

Just a question about feeding. In ecospheres, they are supposed to get all they need without refill (or maybe they're just starving until they die...). In such open/classic tank, how often do you feed them? Did you notice any behavior changing when they're hungry?

Thanks.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Hi! 

I love my opae.  

Mine are only shy in the newest "un-everything" tank. There's literally no water movement in this tank, no food, no water changes. No nothing. In fact this tank has a glass lid under the fluorescent lighting so there's almost no evaporation, so after all this time there's been no reason for a water top off. There's also no shrimp, it seems. Well, maybe two or three at the most, and there should be nearly 25 of them swimming around. This set up is the standard or typical that most opae ula keepers have. And I don't like it. If it continues like this my experiment will end and I'll start feeding, filtering and water changing it. 

So... As you're probably aware I have filters on the other tanks. In these tanks the opae are fed every other day a very small amount of food. In these tanks the opae act like all of my other shrimp, swimming and walking around looking for food. Never shy and only "hiding" if they're looking for food behind the live rocks. Always hungry. I perform water changes in these tanks about once a month. 

Good luck with your new shrimpies... I look forward to hearing from you again. Maybe with a picture or two!


----------



## ptijo

Rob in Puyallup said:


> Hi!
> 
> I love my opae.
> 
> Mine are only shy in the newest "un-everything" tank. There's literally no water movement in this tank, no food, no water changes. No nothing. In fact this tank has a glass lid under the fluorescent lighting so there's almost no evaporation, so after all this time there's been no reason for a water top off. There's also no shrimp, it seems. Well, maybe two or three at the most, and there should be nearly 25 of them swimming around. This set up is the standard or typical that most opae ula keepers have. And I don't like it. If it continues like this my experiment will end and I'll start feeding, filtering and water changing it.
> 
> So... As you're probably aware I have filters on the other tanks. In these tanks the opae are fed every other day a very small amount of food. In these tanks the opae act like all of my other shrimp, swimming and walking around looking for food. Never shy and only "hiding" if they're looking for food behind the live rocks. Always hungry. I perform water changes in these tanks about once a month.
> 
> Good luck with your new shrimpies... I look forward to hearing from you again. Maybe with a picture or two!


Thanks for those informations. I asked my vendor and he seem to feed hers twice a week. I'll see if they change their behavior when I drop a CrustaGran in.

My tank has food inside (or should have , no mechanical filter and a lid to minimize evaporation. I'll probably open a new thread of mine when I see it runs OK ; to not wreck yours  Since then, I uploaded some pictures here.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Just a small bit of food will do it. 

Your tank is beautiful! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ptijo

Rob in Puyallup said:


> Just a small bit of food will do it.


OK


Rob in Puyallup said:


> Your tank is beautiful!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Rob, have you bred to see if the white Ulas are genetic?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Not really. They're so slow to breed that I'm happy to get any shrimplets regardless of color. 

White is a common color amongst the opae ula, as is pink. If I were to selectively breed them, I think I'd aim for the beautiful orange or brilliant vermillion that some of mine exhibit.  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Good and completely unexpected news in the filtered, fed and water changed 10 gallon tank. 

An opae ula released larvae today. I didn't even know there was one nearing "full term". 

There's at least five baby opae swimming. Could be lots more, so many hiding places.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

The tank.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

A closeup of one of the larva.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Among the macro algae.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Could you post a shots of the different colors you have? Not owning these, I think the colors sound fascinating.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Hummmm... I answered this earlier and it didn't post. 

I will try to get some pictures of the various colors this weekend. They vary from nearly transparent to brilliant red. Solid orange among my favorites. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

A closeup of one of the larvae.


----------



## ptijo

Nice one !


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

I have no idea how you even got that shot!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Thanks.  

The larva was resting on the glass. 

Picture was taken using this cell phone with a macro lens. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Been busy. Had a spare moment to stare into the bookshelf tank tonight. 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

In it I found this:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

And this :


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

They made my night.


----------



## Miasmictruth

Nice tank! I have been super interested in these shrimp I just have yet to pull the trigger and get some.

2 questions for you, 

First macro lens with a cell phone? Is it something you hold to the camera part? How does it work?

Second I haven't read the entire thread so you may have answered this, does the person that you bought the starter setup still sell them, if so how could I get in contact with them?

Thanks





Rob in Puyallup said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The larva was resting on the glass.
> 
> Picture was taken using this cell phone with a macro lens.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Hi Mias.... 

The lens came with a protective case that fits the back of my cell. The lens itself screws into the case over the camera lens. The case stays on the phone. 

I will pm the link to my original source. If you go to AquaBid.com and do a search for Opae Ula under freshwater inverts you'll find a breeder from Texas. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Another berried opae ula. This one in the planted 10 gallon tank...



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Hey Rob, did you get some pics of the different colors yet? I'd love to see them in a post photo by photo


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Got a couple just now. Been a bit busy around here. 

The Opae Ula vary in color from nearly transparent to brilliant red. I have some beautiful red orange ones which are my favorite. Unfortunately, none were close enough to get a decent pic...


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Some purple coralline algae with a green sponge (or perhaps coralline algae) in front.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Very nice. The white look like snowballs.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Just found a second berried opae ula in the planted 10 gallon tank. 

So now there's two in this tank and at least two in the bookshelf tank. 

Tonight in the 10 gallon opae ula tank:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Terrible pics, but finally some good news in the "un-everything" Opae Ula tank. 

There's at least 20 free swimming larvae in it.


----------



## ptijo

great news!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

One of the over 20 opae ula shrimplets this morning :


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

This morning...


----------



## Destroyer551

Update? 

If my cardinal tank does well, then these guys are almost certainly #2 on my list. It's a shame they take so long to reproduce.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Hey Destroyer, 

They don't take long at all. Within two months I had berried opae ula. Now days there's always berried opae! 

The larva are very interesting to observe for the first two or three weeks are they drift head-down in the tanks. Then they settle, getting lost (at least in my tanks) in the bustle. 

One day I'll try some cardinals! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexinverts

Hi Rob,
Very cool journal!

Do you have any water flow in the tank with the babies? I've read that they need relatively still conditions.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Hi Lex, 

There are small HOB filters on two of my three opae ula tanks. There is water movement, but not a whole lot. The intakes are covered with sponges which hang directly under the "waterfall" from the filters. The shrimp pick goodies off the sponges, even under direct water movement. 

There are larva in all of the tanks. Once settled, though, I rarely see them. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Imsyu

once my cardinal tank is doing well i think i also will try these guys


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Imsyu, 

These have turned out to be the hardiest and easiest shrimp to keep, by far.  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Imsyu

can you give me the website you went to, to get them?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Sure... I'm pm you.  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## One Lee

I'm also wondering the website you bought it from, would you mind if you pm me?


----------



## Destroyer551

I'm ALSO interested in knowing, lol. 

PM me!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

For all of those out there that believe (for whatever reason) that Opae Ula need to live in dead unfiltered unfed tanks let me prove to you otherwise... 

I just completed a partial water change in my original Opae Ula tank. The Bookshelf. It had become quite overgrown with chaeto and other algae. After removing at least two cups of chaeto and doing a 10 percent water change the following showed up:

A settled larvae, eating as the adults do. After a few minutes of close observation another six swam past.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

One of the shrimplets nibbling. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## One Lee

The person I bought opae ula shrimps from convinced me that I need to use distilled water. Do I really have to? Can't I just use Prime with tap water? o.o


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

I use distilled. It's best for our critters. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## One Lee

So what's the problem with dechlorinated water? Also any ideas on safely raising the ph, the sand I bought was ph neutral...


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

There can be all sorts of nasties in tap water. Distilled is cheap, at least here. Less than a dollar a gallon. It's worth the expense, in my opinion.

As for keeping the water's pH up... It's probably best to use those calcium based sands and decorations, like aragonite/coral sand and/or coral decorations, fully cured, of course. Only those items will help keep the pH at the desired level. Anything else is temporary fix, at most, and are likely to cause problems in the long run.

Perhaps you can top off the sand in your container with some of those sands I just mentioned.


----------



## One Lee

Do you think it's quite possible to get dead coral from the beach and use it? If so should I boil it?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Well... Any coral found on a beach should be aged and cured. 

Perhaps your local pet store can sell you some? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## One Lee

My pet store only had lace rocks and lava rocks, not sure if they have bleached coral. Maybe shells from the beach?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Check for that bleached coral. Lace rock may help keep the pH on the good side, probably not as good as aragonite or coral, though.

There are too many things anything from a beach can bring to your tank. I'd probably avoid unsterilized shells, too.


----------



## One Lee

Could I just boil the bleached coral to sterilize it and put it in the tank? My pet stores were out of aragonite, and said they won't restock soon.


----------



## FisheriesOmen

Hey just found this journal. Pretty cool stuff you got going on here! But your LR doesn't look like much more than algae covered lava rock... also have you tried Enteromorpha as a possible choice of algae? Not sure if they do well in brackish though.

One Lee: You really should buy either Live Rock or "Dry Rock". I personally prefer Pukani as it is very porous and gives you the best bang for your buck, along with acting as a great natural filter as it offers more surface area for bacteria to colonize.

PM me if you want a great site to check out so you have a general idea of what I'm talking about.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Yup, I put "real live" live rock and "cultured" live rock in both the Bookshelf and the original 10 gallon opae ula tanks.


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## One Lee

Ok now I'm setting up my tank, I have some Arrowhead spring water, would it be ok to use that? Or should I go and buy some distilled or RO water instead?


----------



## AquaPipes

This thread has gotten huge. Which macro-algae's did you have success with? Which ones failed?

I see Chaeto and Caulerpa Prolifera. Any others do good in the brackish conditions?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Those are the species I've tried. Some others have grown out of the live rocks, including a very attractive short growing red one that I've not been able to identify. 

I'm thinking many other caulerpa species would be happy but I can see on longer get those locally. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Another hatching/release of larvae today. About 15 new babes doing the headdown jerk .  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CT89

Started reading this thread last night. Just finished. Really cool journal - now I want some too!

Ah well. I have two other tanks planned that I should finish first.


----------



## bassistjon112

I finally got timer and light for my tank about a month ago so now at least 3 of my shrimp are berried with 20+ eggs each. I have red fuzz growing on my rocks which I guess is kinda cool but I was reading that Ulva algae lives in brackish environment so you may want to try that. I only had a few specks of it so I don't if it will make it for me. Ive tried chaeto, xmas moss and java fern. The xmas moss is still green but the other two died. Some times I am tempted to try polyps from my reef tank.... But i would definitely prefer macro algae.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

I have chaeto that's making an effort towards world domination in my tanks. 

In fact, it's a fast grower even in the unfed and unfiltered 10 gallon tank. 

I have a mini reef. The same chaeto grows very slow in the fuge. In the same tank I have many different zoa colonies as well as other polyps. I've never tried them in brackish conditions, though I bet many are tidal species. Curious if they're able to harm our shrimp, especially the larva. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grappler821

Terrific thread! Those shrimp are really thriving.


----------



## Jen8560

I'm also looking to set up an opae ulae tank for my parents, have to really get working on the cleaning/decontaminating of the tank we will be using. Found somebody selling opae ulaes on craigslist in my area, and bought a -beautiful- set of corals (also on craigslist) for $25. My LFS also has that macroalgae in their live rock tub so will be adding some of it into the tank.


----------



## Bryk

*Got it setup*

Here is my tank I setup that I am going to acclimate my 7 opae ula tomorrow.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Shouldn't have any problems.  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MABJ

Rob, read through the 34 odd pages again today. I may set up a 2 gallon tank (filtered) for them in July. Does your seller have a website? If so can you PM me?

I guess after rereading I'm inquisitive as to if love rock is still beneficial in a brackish setup? Wouldn't all the saltwater bacteria die as its salinity is cut in half?

Also, did your hermits ever wind up in the brackish water?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Hermits are doing well in the brackish tanks, as are some amphipods ("scuds" or "sand fleas" ) that I added to the bookshelf tank last summer. Live rock is great too, growing green coralline algae.

Check out aquabid for opae ula. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MABJ

Wonderful to hear, Rob. 

My search on AB was unfruitful. Perhaps I'll just wait until I have the tank ready to find a seller.


----------



## eco

Hey Rob, it's me Eddie, just lurking around lol. Opae's are looking great! You still got snails in the brackish tanks? I put in a few wild nerites in mine and they seem to be doing good. If I get up to it I'll post some pics. Aloha e


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Hi Eddie! I still have the snails you sent and MTS in two of my Opae tanks. The snails you sent haven't bred yet, though the Trumpets have. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Just a quick note... Yet another batch of newly released opae ula larvae. This from this afternoon. Not a very good picture...









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

A closeup of one of the opae ula shrimplets.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alibird

Wow! They sure are tiny!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Indeed, they are. In the first of these two pictures there's a Malaysian Trumpet Snail. It's a baby, too! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Another photo of the swarm taken a few minutes ago. Some of the larvae are starting to swim like the adults, no longer in the head down mode, settling soon... 









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

One of the swarm. There are around fifty in the group.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

So, I know these guys can live 20 yrs or so according to some.

What is the gestation time for berries?

How old before they are mature enough to reproduce?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Good questions there! Lol. 

It takes about six weeks for the eggs to hatch then a few days more for the mother to release the larvae. They hang on tight to Mom's "swimmerettes" while she frequently fans them. Once released the shrimplets take three weeks or so to settle. Moulting a time or two before that happens. It's hard telling how long it takes for them to mature. I have Opae Ula of all sizes in my tanks. 
A berried female I found this morning. 









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

So longer than cherries then.


----------



## Julianzh

I wish my opae berries haha.


----------



## KenP

I had opae ula start reproducing at about seven months. By that time they are about 2/3 the size of full grown adults, maybe 10mm. I placed 25 young shrimp 5mm long in a separate tank. I guess they were about a month from the floating stage. Then about six months later 3 females were berried. 
I was surprised that a long lived animal would be sexually mature so soon. Also that they grow that quickly. Similar to cherries.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Thanks for that, Ken! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Great info. Thanks!


----------



## aluka

Hey does ur shrimplets hide after they morph? I see my shrimplets for about 1 and haven't seen them since. But there is no bodies.


----------



## KenP

I admit i do not know the scientific terms but the lawmen ones will work. From floater to swimmer they seem to stay out in the open. Hanging on the glass or swimming across the tank. If you look at them with a 3x-5x magnifying glass they seem underdeveloped. Short antenna for example. They stay like this for about a day. Then after i assume a molt they look just like a small version of an adult. Unfortunately then they seem to disappear. Being tiny 3mm and not very colorful they are hard to find. If you have any macro algae they will be found there. A month later 4-5mm in size they appear again. Bold like adults.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

That's my experience too, Ken. My tanks have an overabundance of chaeto, live rocks and etc, so there's lots of hiding places for the freshly settled juveniles. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KenP

Starting a new 'tank'. At the local liquor store they had a 6 liter wine glass and my wife Regina said to by it for my shrimp. My most recent one was a one gallon 15" tall, 5" wide vase. I used black substrate and a piece of white coral half a baseball in size. I did not like how the debris looked on the black substrate. Now I will try crushed coral substrate with a chunk of black lava rock. The debris will not be so noticeable. I am going with the very low maintenance tank. Siphoning the debris will work but a. I do not want to do it and b. the shrimp seem attracted to the siphon and in the past i have sucked up the shrimp, what a pain.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

crushed coral will raise your ph. What ph is recommended for the ula?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

That's why I use aragonite, Bryce. It helps keep the pH high. I aim for 7.5 to 8.0. The salt you use to make their brackish water will help keep it elevated so long as you do partial water changes. But aragonite sand or crushed coral will help buffering. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Ah! Good to know! Thanks.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Here's one of the newly "settled" baby opae ula. It now resembles an adult, only it's very tiny. I just found it a few minutes ago. 









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

In this photo are several unsettled larvae along with some cyclops swimming alongside. 









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

While waiting for an adult Opae to show up next to the settled shrimplet a copepod showed up. 

A size comparison. Both critters are on the tank.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Another settled opae with a juvenile cousin, a cyclop and a new born Malaysian Trumpet Snail all in the same shot.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

A quick shot of one of my reef tanks. A couple clowns (and some other tankmates) in the morning sun. 









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aluka

That's good to know. I haven't seen them since they were floating around as larvae. I have 6-7 berried opae and they have been taking turns releasing, but as soon as they morphed I can't find them anymore


----------



## OpaeLady

I've been following this thread for a few months now. I ordered my husband some opae'ula shrimp from a place we visited on our honeymoon in Maui for our 1st wedding anniversary. They arrived at the beginning of December and things have been going well. All 9 of them.

Since the beginning of January I set up a Fluval EBI Nano Shrimp tank. I am not using their filter as I've heard nightmares about them, but it was used in start up and removed before the shrimp went in. Things finally started going well with that and I put them in their new tank on 2/13/14. They all did really well and seemed quite happy in their new home. This morning (2/17/14) I find one Opae Ula that is on it's side and can't seem to right itself. It keeps trying but isn't having much luck. This is quite disheartening. 

The others seem to be hidden most of the time, but I saw 3 of them swimming around last night. A few of them seem to have molted also as I see some "ghosts" floating around. haha

Newly set up:









Newly released:









I have really enjoyed following this thread, and did read every page of it before the shrimp arrived. I'm hoping all goes well with my shrimp and I don't lose any of them. 

Hope all is going well with yours


----------



## KenP

Hi OpaeLady. Another new Opae Ula fan, welcome. Very nice looking tank. I am a fan of black substrate but i find it shows dirt easily. One question for you. Is the background fake, ie plastic or epoxy? I am not a fan of either. I had a die off with my cherry's a few years ago when i used fake driftwood. Not saying this is your problem.

Other typical questions. You used sea salt for reefs or salt water aquariums such as 'instant ocean' at half dosage? You used a dechlorinator such as Prime when making the shrimp water? You had a light on the tank during the cycling period? Did you notice any film/algae growing on the tank? If these answers are yes i would not worry. The shrimp on its side may have been damaged when caught or during transport. Leave it as they are very hardy and may surprise you. The opae often hide when first introduced into a new tank. Do not feed them. Is the green in the second picture algae? Algae is good. Patience is key. Panic water changes often cause more problems than they solve.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

"Is the background fake, ie plastic or epoxy? I am not a fan of either."

*shrugs* I think it looks fine...


----------



## KenP

Not commenting on looks. It looks nice. I just had issues with fake scape material. I avoid it. Others may have success.


----------



## OpaeLady

KenP said:


> Hi OpaeLady. Another new Opae Ula fan, welcome. Very nice looking tank. I am a fan of black substrate but i find it shows dirt easily. One question for you. Is the background fake, ie plastic or epoxy? I am not a fan of either. I had a die off with my cherry's a few years ago when i used fake driftwood. Not saying this is your problem.
> 
> Other typical questions. You used sea salt for reefs or salt water aquariums such as 'instant ocean' at half dosage? You used a dechlorinator such as Prime when making the shrimp water? You had a light on the tank during the cycling period? Did you notice any film/algae growing on the tank? If these answers are yes i would not worry. The shrimp on its side may have been damaged when caught or during transport. Leave it as they are very hardy and may surprise you. The opae often hide when first introduced into a new tank. Do not feed them. Is the green in the second picture algae? Algae is good. Patience is key. Panic water changes often cause more problems than they solve.


Thank you. My husband wanted the CaribSea Arag-Alive Black Hawaiian sand as he wanted things darker in the tank to see the bright red shrimp "pop" against it.

The background looks to be styrofoam and the Fluval EBI Nano Shrimp tanks are sold with this in it. Is it bothering them, I'm not sure. Occasionally I see one of them walking up it.

The water I purchased from our LFS which is a mix of fresh and salt RO water. The salinity is 1.013 which matched the container they came in from Fuku Bonsai. I did not use prime in the water. The light was on for about 12hrs/day or more during the cycling period. I have plenty of diatoms in the tank it seems.

I'm wondering if maybe he's having a molting problem. After a while I went back and checked on him and he'd swim a bit and then stop and crash to the bottom on his back. Wait a bit and repeat. Now I don't even know where he is, so hopefully he's alright.

There is a plant in the tank that came with them from fuku bonsai and that might be the green is question. If not, then it's the diatoms and algae in the tank currently.




Soothing Shrimp said:


> "Is the background fake, ie plastic or epoxy? I am not a fan of either."
> 
> *shrugs* I think it looks fine...





KenP said:


> Not commenting on looks. It looks nice. I just had issues with fake scape material. I avoid it. Others may have success.


We've debated pulling it out before setting the tank up, but for now we like it. If it might be an issue, it'll be pulled out very quickly. For now the shrimp seem to like it. I've looked and I don't believe they can get behind it, but babies might. That might become the deciding factor.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

I know some people have had an issue with the "glue" holding the styro background suddenly giving way and the wall pops up to the surface quickly. Not sure where the thread is that it actually broke the lid of someone's. Other people have not had a problem.


----------



## OpaeLady

Soothing Shrimp said:


> I know some people have had an issue with the "glue" holding the styro background suddenly giving way and the wall pops up to the surface quickly. Not sure where the thread is that it actually broke the lid of someone's. Other people have not had a problem.


Thanks for this! That's actually something I did look into and saw a lot of photos about that issue. Thankfully my tank came with a lot more glue. About 10 large dots that are larger than a half dollar.

The photos I was seeing online had about 6-9 dime-quarter sized dots.

I did check the sturdiness of this before and after water was added. So far so good almost 2 months later


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

:thumbsup:


----------



## KenP

Again nice tank. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## OpaeLady

KenP said:


> Again nice tank. Keep the updates coming.


Thanks! I don't want to thread jack so I might have to build a new thread here soon


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Hi OpaeLady, 

Welcome to our world! 

I have a Fluval Ebi. Set it up a couple years ago. Within a couple days the Styrofoam background popped off. I removed the glue from the glass and propped the background against the the back of the tank on the outside. Aside from breaking free it displaces a whole lot of water. (It takes up a lot of available space.) 

Most of my newest batch of opae larvae have settled as tiny shrimp. They're doing very well. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OpaeLady

Thank you!

Yeah, I've debated removing it because of the space aspect also. Thankfully mine seems to be glued in very well.

Hoping things go well so I can have some berried shrimp soon  Glad your babies are doing good!


----------



## OpaeLady

I'm interested in getting some more Opae Ula. 9 just isn't enough in this massive tank. haha
Can anyone share their source with me? Thanks


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Message sent, OpaeLady! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

A couple shots from tonight. First of two berried opae ula in one of the 10 gallon tanks. Chaeto macro algae is nuts! 









This photo of one of the settled opae ula shrimplets... From the other 10 gallon tank. 









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OpaeLady

Wow those are awesome! Very exciting! I hope to have progress like that one day in the near future.

For now I saw two shrimp hanging out behind the live rock today. Glad to know they're still alive.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Hang in there... I found my first berried opae less than three months after setting up the first tank.  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alibird

Rob in Puyallup said:


> A couple shots from tonight. First of two berried opae ula in one of the 10 gallon tanks. Chaeto macro algae is nuts!



Loving your chaeto macro algae! I have had mine on order for 1.5 months but haven't gotten it due to the weather *shakes fist as Syracuse*! This makes me even more excited for spring to finally rear its head.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

I hope it shows up soon, Alibird! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alibird

Thanks a bunch! Do your babies all start out white and turn red or are you selectively breeding for white opae?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

No selective breeding here. I have all colors in all of my tanks. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OpaeLady

Just ordered 50 more shrimp, 10 hermits, algae, and some pipipi! 
I can't wait for them to arrive


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Cool! Are the hermits already acclimated to brackish conditions? If not, you might want to do so over a few days, just to play it safe. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OpaeLady

Rob in Puyallup said:


> Cool! Are the hermits already acclimated to brackish conditions? If not, you might want to do so over a few days, just to play it safe.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


They're kept in the same brackish parameters as the shrimp that are arriving too!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Good deal. I added a few amphipods (sand fleas) to a couple of my Opae tanks just for added interest. They spend most of their time in the sand and under the live rock during the day, keeping things aerated. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OpaeLady

Oh nice! That sounds pretty awesome too!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

A couple shots of the opae ula shrimplets born about 6 weeks ago:









This one hanging onto the surface scum of the tank :









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Another photo. This of another batch of unexpected newly released larvae that I discovered a few minutes ago. 









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KenP

*Larvae explosion*

A newly released batch.


----------



## Julianzh

I'm still jealous of you guys. My opae still not breeding...


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Very nice, Ken! 

Patience, Julia! ;-) 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KenP

Thanks. I second Rob's comment Julia: Patience!


----------



## OpaeLady

That's a lot of babies!


----------



## Raihana

I'll have you guys know I got NOTHING done this morning & afternoon because I *had* to read this whole thread!

I am wondering the feasibility of adding Opae Ula to a brackish setup I have. 

They would be homed in the refugium of a home-made sump filter. The main tank is well-cycled and houses 2 green spotted puffers, overflow leads to a refugium (approx 15 gallons in actual volume) sectioned off in a second 29 gallon aquarium, then through a sponge filter and through the rest of the filter media where it s returned to the main tank by a pump. The refugium is currently only inhabited by MTS and 1 lone ghost shrimp from a previous failed experiment. (of course my GSP's like the snails from my upstairs planted tank better :-/ )

My lone concern is that they are currently housed at 1.005 sg. Would that be an issue? Any concerns with the set-up that I am overlooking?

Also, am I correct in understanding that you used commercially available live rock in your brackish setup? How did you acclimate it? Did you think you had complete die-off or were some successes readily apparent?

Lastly I was wondering if you could give any guidance as to finding the macro algae species that have been successful in your tank. I have been told by somewhat reliable sources that the species available at my LFS won't make it. Any pointers you could offer sources would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Hi Raihana , 

Your current SG of 1.005 does seem low to me for both opae ula and the macro algae that I've been keeping at around 1.012. How adaptable are puffers? Would they be okay at a higher level of at least 1.010? 

When I set up my first opae tank I added cured live rock (meaning no obvious life on it, and the water that it was cured in measured zero ammonia and nitrites and low nitrates), to the tank immediately after adding water. Within a couple days I added the opae ula. There was no problem with the shrimp, they were happy, healthy and breeding less than three months later. 

The best macro algae that I've found is a form of chaetomorpha. It's not very pretty, but it grows quickly and is easily thinned when necessary. I have loads of it in three tanks and more than willing to share! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raihana

They are pretty adaptable and it is recommended that they be kept at higher SG as they age anyway, I just haven't stepped it up yet, at least partially because I keep trying to adapt some plantlife (and failing.)


----------



## PokeSephiroth

Heya Rob! I, too, spent all day reading this entire thread, and I'm really glad that it's still very active! I'm curious if you sell your Opae Ulas at all? I've been trying to look for local sources in Washington (I'm in Bremerton), and I would love to buy some off of you once I get my tank set up! Or if you know any sources that do sell them local, that would be great!


----------



## alibird

I would think that housing shrimp with puffers would just mean that the puffers get a tasty snack as they are fast, inquisitive and constantly hungry but maybe I am wrong.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Hey Raihana... Now's a good time to slowly increase the SG. I've read elsewhere that there are some plants that would do OK in brackish, though I haven't tried any... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Hey Poke, I could locally, yes. I can supply brackish MTS and chaeto, as well...  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Ali... Raihana would be putting the opae ula in a sump, separate from the puffer. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PokeSephiroth

Wonderful! I sent you a PM


----------



## dubels

Man I have to find a way to block this thread. Thanks for posting this all up. But it keeps making me think a small tank for these shrimp is doable when I already have 7 running already. Maybe I'll make an eccosphere version for my parents.


----------



## Raihana

Rob in Puyallup said:


> Hey Raihana... Now's a good time to slowly increase the SG. I've read elsewhere that there are some plants that would do OK in brackish, though I haven't tried any...
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


Unfortunately the plants I had tried slowly declined, even when slowly acclimated :-(
The only thing still holding on is a small bit of java moss (but even it isn't thriving). I am currently hardening off some christmas moss in the hopes it will be more successful. Planning to raise the SG anyway since the puffers are about ready to step up. 

I got a deal on a bit of live rock at a chain last night. Thinking about creeping the SG down on them VERY SLOWLY in another tank and see what survives, I've always thought live rock was cool. If anything nasty shows up I'll just move it to the main puffer tank!


----------



## Titansfever83

I think I know the answer to this but I will ask it anyway....

What does everyone think of a Bumble Bee Goby and Opae Ula coexisting?

I use to own a few BBG several years ago and I know they stay tiny but I'm curious of they would go after the shrimp. Opae Ula are rather energetic and always moving around.

I'm just trying to think of another species that could coexist with the shrimp.


----------



## Raihana

Rob in Puyallup said:


> Ali... Raihana would be putting the opae ula in a sump, separate from the puffer.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


Exactly  

This is the tank in question. (Excuse the green, the cleaning crew (me) has been exceptionally busy the past few weeks)

The puffers live in the top tank. They don't (and won't) have any tank mates beyond the freshwater snails they are fed on. They will not fit through the intake that leads to the refugium (bottom right in pic). A sponge pre-filter keeps livestock from the trickle filter to the left.

The hope is that the shrimp will help with water quality and add interest 









(Just now realizing that I have effectively hi-jacked the thread. Sorry :icon_sad


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

There's a species of bacopa that lives naturally in both fresh and brackish water... 

Titan... Adult Opae Ula *may* be safe with bumblebee gobies, but I doubt their larvae would be. 

Raihana, if you'd like to try some chaeto, let me know. I have more than enough to share and would be happy to send you some. It would do great in the sump. 

The live rock that I put in my Opae tanks have grown some interesting algae including a green form of coralline that I've never seen in my reef tanks. Aside from the algae a few small feather duster worms and small bristle worms emerged. The latter (and some amphipods I purposely added) keep the sand aerated. 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

...


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OpaeLady

You'll have to post some more pics of your tank!

Mine has been going crazy!


----------



## dana

I have a ton of baby shrimps (yellow neos) with my cpds in a very planted tank, its the cpds I can't get the eggs to hatch oh well.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Hey OpaeLady...

This morning, my original bookshelf tank:










My first 10 gallon with filtration:









My second 10 gallon. Note the berried female and the head-down swimming larvae in the background:










Note how prolific both the opae ula and the chaeto macro algae is/are.  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alibird

Rob in Puyallup said:


> Hey OpaeLady...
> 
> My second 10 gallon. Note the berried female and the head-down swimming larvae in the background:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note how prolific both the opae ula and the chaeto macro algae is/are.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


That's amazing Rob! How long for the Chaeto to get that expansive?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Hard telling... I feed the opae a small amount every morning. I'm sure that acts as food for the chaeto. This tank (the one with the berried mama on the front glass) has been up and running since January of last year. I've taken chunks of the chaeto out about every six weeks or so.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OpaeLady

Rob in Puyallup said:


> Hey OpaeLady...



That's incredible!


----------



## OpaeLady

Rob, what did you end up doing to rid yourself of the lovely cyanobacteria that is now trying to take over my tank?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

I used Chemipure. One dose. It is did kill one of the shrimp, though. It may have died out on its own like diatoms do. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OpaeLady

I've had it before in my 29gal freshwater cichlid tank. I had it for 4 months before using ultralife blue green algae remover. I even tried blackouts. The ultralife knocked it right out though.

I'd hate to lose any of the shrimp because the chemicals, but it's going to kill everything else in the tank if I don't do something else. I've tried a 3 day black out on them already also. :\


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

It's a pain to get rid of. The single dose of Chemipure and time took care of my problem with it... 

I had it in this tank, chaeto severely trimmed back this evening.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

The Bookshelf tank after tonight's chaeto thinning.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Hiding under about three cups of chaeto (now in the dumpster) was a colony of tube worms.














Bizarre critters... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

I found berried opae in all three tanks tonight. Immature/juveniles as well... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OpaeLady

Rob in Puyallup said:


> The Bookshelf tank after tonight's chaeto thinning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


Is that a pipipi snail? I love those guys!
I think I found a tube worm in my tank the other day. I left it be for the time being.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Yes it is a pipipi, direct from Hawaii nearly a year and a half ago. 

Tube worms will do no harm, gathering floating bits our of the water.


----------



## OpaeLady

I have two pipipi snails! I love them. Straight from hawaii also...with the shrimp and hermits 

I'll leave the tube worm alone then!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

My biggest opae ula larvae swarm yet...









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KenP

Great news Rob! Which tank are they from?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

The un-everything ten gallon tank, Ken. There are some larvae in the other tanks, too, as well as a few berried females. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KenP

It great to know that the uneverything is also successful for you.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

All tanks are producing. Shows that our favorite shrimp aren't picky! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrCain

Thank you so much for this thread and keeping it updated Rob! I just spent most of my morning reading it straight through.

These shrimp look so amazing and their environment seems so foreign and unique to me!

This really makes me tempted to setup yet another tank.......crap :icon_mrgr:help:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Certainly worth a try, MrCain! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tyveck

I really wish I could find a place to buy these! I really want to start a small nano tank with these guys!


----------



## Julianzh

Tyveck said:


> I really wish I could find a place to buy these! I really want to start a small nano tank with these guys!


You can't buy it online? Shrimpmart selling it pretty red.


----------



## sewoeno

these will be my next shrimp. i'm obsessed


----------



## Tyveck

Julianzh said:


> You can't buy it online? Shrimpmart selling it pretty red.


I will check shrimpmart now :>


----------



## Lonestarbandit

Amazon has them at a fair deal.... don't know if it's the same seller,

Sent from my VS930 4G using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## thefishnoob

Hi, Im new to this thread and it sure has alot of interesting stuff. Because I dont have time to get through all 50 pages could you recap for me/others the tanks? (Stocking, size, plants/corals, lighting, filtration, etc.)

I see lots of awesome pictures but have no clue the background. Im new to brackish/salt tanks and am interested in opae ulas. Thanks alot!!


----------



## Julianzh

thefishnoob said:


> Hi, Im new to this thread and it sure has alot of interesting stuff. Because I dont have time to get through all 50 pages could you recap for me/others the tanks? (Stocking, size, plants/corals, lighting, filtration, etc.)
> 
> I see lots of awesome pictures but have no clue the background. Im new to brackish/salt tanks and am interested in opae ulas. Thanks alot!!


here is a nice guide

http://iloveinverts.com/Opae_Ula_Eng.htm


----------



## samwoo2go

Tyveck said:


> I will check shrimpmart now :>


summertime for 10% off


----------



## Koi Kameon

*1.005 is fine*



Raihana said:


> They are pretty adaptable and it is recommended that they be kept at higher SG as they age anyway, I just haven't stepped it up yet, at least partially because I keep trying to adapt some plantlife (and failing.)


I have kept mine in salinities from 1.005 up to 1.025 (an initial mistake with buyer--there were some deaths). They act just as happy and vigorous and colorful at 1.005 as at 1.012. Willow moss will make it just fine at 1.005 and japanese moss balls up to 1.008. Note: I have a small colony of a dozen and am not interested in breeding. Just hanging....


----------



## Laika

sellers over here in the UK have around 1.018 - 1.020 sg for breeding results. Not sure if thats good for them or not?


----------



## sengyeh91

the forum here has much better information than what I googled myself. thanks for the wonderful information and updates! 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## WaterLife

Since this thread has been bumped back up I might as well ask. Roy, if you have any Opae Ula for sale, let me know! I'm local.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Hi all. I've not been around awhile... It's good seeing that others are showing interest in opae ula.  

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sengyeh91

anyway knowing that opae ula lives in pH 7.5 and above. is there any soil or substrate that can allow growing of plants too? alot suggestions were sand. but I want to do a plant carpet. any suggestions?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Laika

sengyeh91 said:


> anyway knowing that opae ula lives in pH 7.5 and above. is there any soil or substrate that can allow growing of plants too? alot suggestions were sand. but I want to do a plant carpet. any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


These guys live in brackish water, you will be lucky to find any plants that thrive in it.


----------



## Matuva

Marimo ball moss does fine in my brakish tank, and my Opae like it


----------



## Opae Ula Related

*New to The Planted Tank*

Hi,

Just discovered this thread and Planted Tank. Great stuff! 

I discovered Opae Ula when they were sold at Sharper Image in those Ecospheres a long time ago. I didn't purchase though but discovered it again in Hawaii 2 summers ago and did purchase some. I don't have a thread or site but started a video "library". Last thread post was Nov. 2015, hope this thread is not "dead". 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZ3GyfIA2LtwYXENGwcGXOQ


----------



## Laika

Ive started putting a dedicated website and forum for the Opae ula shrimp together if anyone wants to know more about them.

www.opaeula.co.uk


----------



## sengyeh91

are these brown algae gona kill my opae ula ?
























Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Laika

sengyeh91 said:


> are these brown algae gona kill my opae ula ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


No, it won't hurt the shrimp.


----------



## kinzo

Laika said:


> No, it won't hurt the shrimp.


Get a salt water nerite and it'll eat all that stuff up, might want to acclimate it to brackish first tho..


----------



## brutalhoney

I was wondering if opae ula hide in tanks that have lots of hiding spots or do they prefer open areas? My tank has lots of hiding spaces and I rarely get to see the shrimp just hanging out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kya

My opae'ula spend a huge majority of their time hiding in various nooks and crannies of my holey rocks; I think they like to hide.  If I want to see more, I put in a tiny chip of algae wafer - they normally have plenty of stuff to graze on around the tank but like the wafers as a treat. I use a turkey baster to remove the leftovers after a couple hours.

I do notice that, if I shine a light on the tank at night, there are normally some swimming around. I'm thinking of getting a dimmer light for them...the one I have now is strong.

(Any other tips for getting them to come out and play during the day are welcome - though there are only 17 in a 5g tank, so it might just be a numbers game. I've seen at least three or four berried females in the past couple weeks, so maybe that number will increase soon!)


----------



## brutalhoney

Kya said:


> My opae'ula spend a huge majority of their time hiding in various nooks and crannies of my holey rocks; I think they like to hide.  If I want to see more, I put in a tiny chip of algae wafer - they normally have plenty of stuff to graze on around the tank but like the wafers as a treat. I use a turkey baster to remove the leftovers after a couple hours.
> 
> I do notice that, if I shine a light on the tank at night, there are normally some swimming around. I'm thinking of getting a dimmer light for them...the one I have now is strong.
> 
> (Any other tips for getting them to come out and play during the day are welcome - though there are only 17 in a 5g tank, so it might just be a numbers game. I've seen at least three or four berried females in the past couple weeks, so maybe that number will increase soon!)




Kya,

That's good to hear that hiding comes naturally to them! I was beginning to think I may have done something wrong because the first few days of having them they were swimming around and going everywhere! It was quite cute and now I'm lucky if I see 4-5 of the 12 swimming about for a quick bit. 

Yes, any tips would be appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jen8560

Hi, I have a couple of questions on opae ula, about both an existing Opae Ula tank and a future tank

Existing tank: My mother has a brackish Opae Ula tank that is about 2 1/2 years old now that I set up for her. Her shrimp are doing GREAT, breeding like crazy and are always very active. However, her shrimp are almost all a pinkish-white color, with a handful of light red shrimp. When she first got the original founding shrimp from a local breeder from Craigslist, the originals were definitely more red and dark pink then their descendants have become. . She is blaming inbreeding on the reason they are becoming pale. I don't have easy access to her water parameters and it would take me a while to get over to her house and measure them if that info is needed for a diagnosis. Does anyone know what is causing this color shift (and what we can do to fix it?)


Future tank: I am planning on setting up a nano-tank of my own in a few months, and was wondering if anyone had some recommendations for a really good Opae Ula breeder (or two) who has the BRIGHTEST RED shrimp. Since the goal is to get them breeding, I want to start with the best possible bloodstock and breed for really bright red ones so I don't have the same problem she is having.

Thanks all!


----------



## bigbadjon

I don't keep shrimp but don't you have to cull all non conforming offspring? That is probably the problem.


----------



## Jen8560

She is feeling that the inbreeding is a big cause of hers going pale. What I might do is convince her to let me take out her best red ones to put into my super red tank to continue their super-red genes, and cull all of my paler-offspring into her tank to live and breed out their lives with their paler kindred.


----------



## Tyrone

Where do you guys get these shrimp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matuva

Several on ebay, you might even have sellers in your area.
Other than that, theses shrimps come from Hawaii


----------



## Laika

One of mine about to release some larvae


----------



## Buce

Sorry if you've already answered this, but im looking to start a opae ula tank and was wondering if you could give me the seller's details\
Thanks


----------



## Laika

Ive got around 5 berried shrimp at the moment, not bad for the colder part of the year


----------



## blue-sun

I recently "discovered' these and I'm very intersted in getting a tank set up! I found them via a craigslist ad in my area, so I'm probably going to set up a 2.5G tank soon and get some. Glad there's a thread here for these! I'll update it once I get mine set up and the shrimp purchased (probably a month or 2 away, since I'll need to get the tank, salt and cycle it before I put the shrimp in there.


----------



## GrampsGrunge

Not sure if this poster is still looking but I think these folks are selling, pretty sure these are the same sellers this thread's OP purchased from.

Hawaii Opae Ula, Volcano Red Shrimp, Hawaiian red shrimp, Microlobsters, Micro-lobsters, rare Hawaiian red shrimp


----------



## Zoidburg

blue-sun said:


> I recently "discovered' these and I'm very intersted in getting a tank set up! I found them via a craigslist ad in my area, so I'm probably going to set up a 2.5G tank soon and get some. Glad there's a thread here for these! I'll update it once I get mine set up and the shrimp purchased (probably a month or 2 away, since I'll need to get the tank, salt and cycle it before I put the shrimp in there.



I don't know what your experience is with nano tanks, but I'd recommend starting with a 10 gallon first. More stable and easier to take care of.


Although most shrimp only live 1-2 years, amanos 10+ years, these little guys could live for 15-20+ years!


----------



## Yukiharu

https://www.petshrimp.com/supershrimp/
Mustafa sells the ones he breeds here.


----------



## blue-sun

Zoidburg said:


> I don't know what your experience is with nano tanks, but I'd recommend starting with a 10 gallon first. More stable and easier to take care of.
> 
> 
> Although most shrimp only live 1-2 years, amanos 10+ years, these little guys could live for 15-20+ years!


I currently have 6 tanks running in the house, including 2 or 3 what I call Nano tanks, a 2 gallon tank with a betta and a 1 gallon bowl with a betta and then I've got a 5 gallon grow out tank for some cichlid fry that I've got. 

I thought the whole point of these shrimp was to get the tank cycled/set up and then top if off as water evaporates, not a whole lot of maintenance?

I'm in the process of upgrading my big tank, so once that's done (still need to find the replacement tank) I might just use the 5 Gallon grow out tank that I've got.


----------



## BettaBettas

blue-sun said:


> I currently have 6 tanks running in the house, including 2 or 3 what I call Nano tanks, a 2 gallon tank with a betta and a 1 gallon bowl with a betta and then I've got a 5 gallon grow out tank for some cichlid fry that I've got.
> 
> I thought the whole point of these shrimp was to get the tank cycled/set up and then top if off as water evaporates, not a whole lot of maintenance?
> 
> I'm in the process of upgrading my big tank, so once that's done (still need to find the replacement tank) I might just use the 5 Gallon grow out tank that I've got.


No, that is not the point of these shrimp. also would like to add, bettas cannot successfully live in a 2 gallon, anything 5 gallons and under. It is extremely unhealthy for them no matter the parameters. They prefer elbow room which most people don't understand and think they can shove it in an unheated unfiltered bowl. Which you have prob. done, I recommend you not turning to shrimp just yet as you still have much to learn about the fish themselves, shrimp themselves, and the nitrogen cycle.


----------



## Zoidburg

blue-sun said:


> I currently have 6 tanks running in the house, including 2 or 3 what I call Nano tanks, a 2 gallon tank with a betta and a 1 gallon bowl with a betta and then I've got a 5 gallon grow out tank for some cichlid fry that I've got.
> 
> I thought the whole point of these shrimp was to get the tank cycled/set up and then top if off as water evaporates, not a whole lot of maintenance?
> 
> I'm in the process of upgrading my big tank, so once that's done (still need to find the replacement tank) I might just use the 5 Gallon grow out tank that I've got.


Housing shrimp in a nano tank is much different than housing a betta in a nano tank. Bettas are hardy fish... Small tanks are much more likely to crash than a larger tank is. Shrimp are more sensitive to changes in water parameters, although it's from my understanding that Opae Ula are rather hardy shrimp. (especially judging on the poor nano aquariums that these shrimp are sold in, and the shrimp often end up living shortened lives because of it...)


If you haven't kept shrimp before, please start with at least a 10 gallon tank!


Common Myths and Problems Regarding Nano Reef Tanks | RateMyFishTank.com


----------



## blue-sun

BettaBettas said:


> No, that is not the point of these shrimp. also would like to add, bettas cannot successfully live in a 2 gallon, anything 5 gallons and under. It is extremely unhealthy for them no matter the parameters. They prefer elbow room which most people don't understand and think they can shove it in an unheated unfiltered bowl. Which you have prob. done, I recommend you not turning to shrimp just yet as you still have much to learn about the fish themselves, shrimp themselves, and the nitrogen cycle.


Yeah, the Betta's are in unfiltered/heated tanks, but they do get a 100% water change weekly and they seem to be thriving so far. I have a plan to combine all my tanks and upgrade the Betta's also, I just have too many aquarium projects! I will get to them this year. First is upgrading my big cichlid tank then I'll upgrade the rest. 

Agreed about needing to learn more about these shrimp, which was why I searched and found this thread. I only read the last page or 2, I still need to go back and reread the thread from the beginning. 

In my limited research last week, I did find this site and I read thru most of it:

https://urldefense.proofpoint.com/v...FDEMgU90Yh3c54pNYmKo1Nv7jE6DrQg9qZGCOn92wc&e=



Zoidburg said:


> Housing shrimp in a nano tank is much different than housing a betta in a nano tank. Bettas are hardy fish... Small tanks are much more likely to crash than a larger tank is. Shrimp are more sensitive to changes in water parameters, although it's from my understanding that Opae Ula are rather hardy shrimp. (especially judging on the poor nano aquariums that these shrimp are sold in, and the shrimp often end up living shortened lives because of it...)
> 
> 
> If you haven't kept shrimp before, please start with at least a 10 gallon tank!
> 
> 
> Common Myths and Problems Regarding Nano Reef Tanks | RateMyFishTank.com


I have kept shrimp before, I had some CRS that I got a couple years ago, a few of them even bred. I have had ghost shrimp before too and they bred as well. 

I will look into finding 10 gallon tanks next time the LFS does their $1/gallon sale and upgrade the Betta's to 10's and put shrimp in a 10. 

I'm definitely going to spend more time back-reading this thread to learn as much as I can before I make a purchase. Thanks all!


----------



## BettaBettas

blue-sun said:


> Yeah, the Betta's are in unfiltered/heated tanks, but they do get a 100% water change weekly and they seem to be thriving so far. I have a plan to combine all my tanks and upgrade the Betta's also, I just have too many aquarium projects! I will get to them this year. First is upgrading my big cichlid tank then I'll upgrade the rest.
> 
> Agreed about needing to learn more about these shrimp, which was why I searched and found this thread. I only read the last page or 2, I still need to go back and reread the thread from the beginning.


 What is your version of thriving? that is most definitely unacceptable for a fish of any kind to be in. 100 percent water changes are way to much and way to stressful for the fish! you may as well set him on the counter while you do those changes right? if you already have to many aquarium "projects" then you should consider doing much more background research on all your fish from now on, even if you claim to have done so before. upgrade the bettas to what? a 2 gallon tank? hopefully a 10 split or a 5. I wouldn't just research on peoples opinions, even on this forum. I would research such things on legitimate articles about a specific shrimp or fish. You may want to search, "how to care for bettas" and click the 2nd to 3rd suggestion on Google. 
Bettas cannot thrive in what you are describing btw, because they have a tail that's red (or some color) doesn't mean they are "enjoying life and are thriving!"


----------



## Laika

Just an update, i have since setup a Opae ula larvae tank which has around 50 babys in and my breeder tank has around 6 berried females constantly! Breeding like rabbits


----------

